#maas 2013-02-11
<roaksoax> bigjools: we'll have to test that with machine with md raid arrays
<bigjools> roaksoax: fair enough.
<roaksoax> bigjools: and I don't know whether we wanna do that
<roaksoax> bigjools: btw.. is there any ETA on the cluster url thing for the preseeds?
<bigjools> roaksoax: this week
<roaksoax> bigjools: ack! thanks
<roaksoax> bigjools: btw.. are we going to start releasing trunk for precise?
<bigjools> roaksoax: no!
<roaksoax> bigjools: one of the things that came up last week was the ability to have custom kernel command lines
<bigjools> I know
<roaksoax> as they do some costumization some times
<roaksoax> ack
<bigjools> people want their cake and eat it - a stable LTS but at the same time all the shiny new features
<bigjools> from my PoV I am happy to release trunk to precise but you'd have to work hard with the techboard, no?
<roaksoax> bigjools: oh I meant PPA
<roaksoax> not actually SRU it
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> we can do a backports PPA
<roaksoax> yeah that's what I meant
<bigjools> no problems with that :)
<bigjools> roaksoax: do you know anything about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1087183
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087183 in maas (Ubuntu) "MaaS cloud-init configuration specifies 'manage_etc_hosts: localhost'" [High,Confirmed]
<roaksoax> bigjools: i know the context, but I think the removal of it didn't really fix the issue james was having
<roaksoax> you'll need to check with him and scott just to be sure
<bigjools> ok I'll leave it incomplete, thanks
<bigjools> hey, you have nothing better to do on a Sunday night? :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok so this wewk I'll make sure all the MAAS dependencies are in precise, and then hopefully upload maas by thursday, wtih 2 fixes I want to fix. 1. ipmi stuff, 2. fix a packaging bug on upgrade
<bigjools> woohoo
<bigjools> roaksoax: what about testing with Django?
<roaksoax> bigjools: heh.. was doing homework, then learning how to dj, and now preparing my notes from last week to send to you tomorrow
<roaksoax> bigjools: I think we are good with that. ScottK did say he was fine with it if the techboard approved it.But i don't know who can test it apart from the maas team
<roaksoax> bigjools: so i'll check on that this week too
<bigjools> roaksoax: well we need to run up some other Django apps with the patched Django
<roaksoax> yeah, bigjools horizon (openstack) could be a good example
<bigjools> ok
<roaksoax> bigjools: anyways, I'm off, have a good day!
<roaksoax> oh btw.. thanks again for the help last week!
<bigjools> roaksoax: pleasure, have a good evening
<roaksoax> thanks!
<Wout> I'm having an issue with maas where my node names are not consitent with the ip address
<Wout> for example: 192-168-30-55.master = 192.168.30.50 not 192.168.30.55
<Wout> nslookup on maas master doesn't use local server
<bigjools> you might be falling foul of a problem in the dhcp server
<bigjools> where it assigns different IPs to the same machine
<bigjools> depending on whether it's requesting IP from the BIOS or from the OS
<Wout> The OS
<Wout> what does maas use for dhcp?
<Wout> sorry DNS
<Wout> what does it use for dns
<bigjools> bind
<Wout> does maas create a mac <-> reserve somewhere?
<bigjools> what do you mean by reserve?
<Wout> I can see dns name in /etc/bind/maas/zone.30.168.192.in-addr.arpa
<Wout> it say's ip 55 in range 192.168.30 is DNS name 192-168-30-55.master
<bigjools> maas scans the leases file that the DHCP server maintains, and keeps track of IP vs MAC in its database
<Wout> where does maas link 192.168.30.55 to a mac address
<bigjools> you probably have this issue with the dhcp server: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1069570
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069570 in MAAS "1 MAC Address, two IPs - DNS is "out of sync" with DHCP leases databases, I think..." [Critical,Triaged]
<Wout> I'l look at that
<bigjools> someone is looking at a fix on the dhcp server
<Wout> wow looking at the bu report...
<Wout> this s*cks
<Wout> I'm implementing this now
<roaksoax> bigjools: btw we didn't experience that bug above
<Wout> Anyone in heer been able to de pxe maas with uefi?
<Wout> MAAS doesn't create the boot files foor uefi systems
<Wout> I need to enlist a uefi only system
<Wout> How would I do that?
<Wout> Anyone there?
<Wout> Hello??
<bigjools> smoser: can you respond to my comment here please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1116331
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1116331 in MAAS "proxy not used in ephemeral or commissioning" [Medium,In progress]
<bigjools> Oh I see you commented on the MP
<bigjools> BTW if you open up the expander at the bottom of the MP page you can set it to WIP immediately so no emails get sent containing bogus diffs
<bigjools> how can I help mwhudson?
<mwhudson> bigjools: hello
<mwhudson> bigjools: i have a task which i've just realized sounds very much like maas
<mwhudson> or rather, one small part of maas
<mwhudson> so i wonder if can reuse it or at least see how it does it
<mwhudson> bigjools: basically i think i want a super dumb netinstaller
<bigjools> this is pretty much what maas does, yes
<mwhudson> that can be configured to say "when the device with mac address $foo boots, dump this disk image onto it"
<bigjools> maas is in control of the boot
<bigjools> it powers up the machine
<bigjools> so if you can deal with that, maas will work nicely
<bigjools> it'll even put your ssh key on there
<mwhudson> this is for lava, automated testing stuff
<mwhudson> i'
<mwhudson> for now i'll be doing stuff over serial console to control the node after it boots the desired image i think
<bigjools> so maas serves up different boot images depending on what state it thinks the node is in
<bigjools> therefore unless maas thinks the node is booting, it won't do much
<bigjools> maas also uses cloud-init
<mwhudson> right
<mwhudson> i think perhaps i only want a very small part of maas
<bigjools> it would be hard to use maas in bits
<mwhudson> there is always c-c c-v :)
<bigjools> all you need then is a tftp server, a dhcp server, and some boot images
<mwhudson> probably
<mwhudson> but i don't want the default netinstaller initrd i think
<bigjools> and frig the kernel options so it starts a net install
<mwhudson> i just want something that splats a tarball into a partition
<bigjools> we use iscsi
<mwhudson> none of this packaging stuff
<bigjools> ah
<bigjools> maas doesn't do that - yet.  should be ready RSN
<mwhudson> oh ok
<bigjools> it currently runs d-i
<mwhudson> ah
<bigjools> but work is afoot to splat an image
<mwhudson> so you don't have anything like an "ami for maas"?
<bigjools> no
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> ffs
<bigjools> not yet
<bigjools> give it a week :)
<mwhudson> why am i always at the bleeding edge of everything :)
<mwhudson> bigjools: what does maas use for dhcp/tftp etc?
<bigjools> internal TFTP implementation, but ISC DHCP
<mwhudson> ok
<bigjools> bleeding edge = on the curve man
<mwhudson> bigjools: is pserv the tftp bit?
<bigjools> mwhudson: yes, twisted process
<mwhudson> cool
<mwhudson> bigjools: and all this is doing the stuff that cobbler used to do?
<bigjools> mwhudson: kinda.
<roaksoax> bigjools: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-February/001012.html
<bigjools> roaksoax: I saw that, good stuff
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok cool, so what you think about the GeneircIPAddressField?
<bigjools> roaksoax: yes we could pull that in.  I don't like doing that though.
<mwhudson> bigjools: generally maas uses the regular initrds that the distro provides?
<roaksoax> mwhudson: it does
<bigjools> mwhudson: yes
<mwhudson> ok
 * mwhudson has found class TFTPBackend(FilesystemSynchronousBackend): now
<roaksoax> bigjools: so what do you think we should do?
<bigjools> mwhudson: the tftp server is tightly integrated to maas as it serves up different things depending on the state of the node
<mwhudson> yeah
<bigjools> roaksoax: do we have a choice?
<bigjools> roaksoax: can we carry it as a quilt patch?
<roaksoax> bigjools: yes
<roaksoax> bigjools: that's what *should* be done
<bigjools> roaksoax: probably easiest
<bigjools> since it's easiest to remove
<roaksoax> indeed
<bigjools> and it's distro-specific, not upstream issue
<bigjools> mwhudson: you could serve up an ephemeral image to a booting node and use a cloud-init script to splat a tarball
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah, so ;et's do that. That's the easiest, to ship it as a patch
<bigjools> roaksoax: sweet
<bigjools> mwhudson: then you can just boot something and maas will install it
<bigjools> all highly unsupported :)
#maas 2013-02-12
<mwhudson> i guess that's not _completely_ insane
<bigjools> mwhudson: well normally each node needs a commissioning boot step before maas recognises it; but you want to just boot-n-go
<mwhudson> bigjools: yeah, the more i think about it, i think i can only be inspired by maas, not directly use it
<mwhudson> this week, at least
<bigjools> mwhudson: if you let it do some lifting it may save you a lot of work
<mwhudson> that is also true
<mwhudson> i guess there is little harm in me spending half a day trying to implement it myself
<mwhudson> because even if i throw all my code away, doing that will help me understand maas
<bigjools> heh
<bigjools> ping if you need help
<smoser> roaksoax, bigjools i am pretty sure we do, by default, want to destroy all data on a machine.
<bigjools> +1
<smoser> at least that is what we have been basically doing previously
<smoser> so whatever debian preseed for "WIPE THE STUFF"  is, we want that.
<roaksoax> smoser: ack! cool
<smoser> roaksoax, i dont think it would be a bad feature request at some point to have an option to leave persistent data on volumes specified somehow.
<roaksoax> smoser: right, I agree it would be a nice to have feature
<racedo> hi, i'm installing maas on precise, last version of it (1.2+bzr1351+dfs) and every time I do a maas-import-pxe-files, it seems it works but in the celery.log I get a HTTPError
 * racedo pasting that on pastebin
<racedo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1640257/
<racedo> and the actual maas-import-pxe-files
<racedo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1640265/
<racedo> any help appreciated
<racedo> and I think because of this, this message sits in the UI forever: "The region controller does not know whether any boot images have been imported yet. If this message does not disappear in 5 minutes"
<roaksoax> racedo: thgat;sbecause there are no raring commissioning images
<roaksoax> racedo: check /etc/maas/import_pxe_files and disable raring
<roaksoax> and see if it comes back again
<racedo> hey roaksoax! raring wasn't there: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1640463/
<roaksoax> racedo: yeah I think there might be a bug. Could you please file one?
<racedo> sure, will definitely do
<racedo> thanks roaksoax
#maas 2013-02-13
<snovaki> Hi! is there any docs about how to add high availability to a maas installation or how to backup/restore a maas instance? i don't want maas to be a single point of failure...
<ingard> hi guys. Is there a way I can easily change the sources.list file that is installed on nodes?
<roaksoax> allenap: howdy! so arenyou guys gonna do the FPI work?
<roaksoax> rvba ^^
<roaksoax> (all of it?)
<rvba> Hi roaksoax, allenap is working on this, he will reply to you in just a sec ;)
<racedo> hey roaksoax morning
<roaksoax> rvba: cool thanks
<roaksoax> racedo: Hi Ramon
<racedo> roaksoax: could it be that python-django-piston in precise doesn't get well with django 1.4 as someone has pointed out in maas-devel?
<racedo> i think that's what's breaking my maas on precise
<allenap> roaksoax: I'm going to do some of it, so that you & smoser can switch between the traditional and fp installers.
<roaksoax> allenap: ack! thanks
<roaksoax> racedo: uhmmm
<racedo> roaksoax:  your latest changelog for the quantal version mentions _is_string depending on the django version which is what i'm hiting i think
<rvba> racedo: I came to the same conclusion, see my comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1124085
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1124085 in MAAS "HTTP Error in celery.log when maas-import-pxe-files is run" [Undecided,Invalid]
<roaksoax> rvba: could you please take a look at ^^
<racedo> oh thanks rvba
<roaksoax> racedo: he is probably best to help you with celery :-)
<racedo> ok, so no django 1.4 for maas
<racedo> roaksoax: gracias :)
<roaksoax> :-)
<rvba> racedo: the problem is the version of piston in precise.  maas itself works with django 1.4.
<racedo> but i cannot install the ubuntu2 version of piston
<racedo> in precise
<racedo> well, i can but it breaks something else
<racedo> rvba: ok, i got it, my django 1.4 comes from the ubuntu-cloud repository, all i need then is to get the django 1.3.1 from maas-maintainers
<racedo> rvba: thanks again
<rvba> racedo: np
<rvba> roaksoax: btw, I wanted to ask you, were are we at with the new images? (bug 1115178 and bug 1115175)
<ubot5> bug 1115178 in MAAS "Raring ephemeral info not available on https://maas.ubuntu.com/images/" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115178
<ubot5> bug 1115175 in MAAS "The armhf highbank installer for raring is not available on http://ports.ubuntu.com" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115175
<roaksoax> rvba: I'm waiting on those images too :)
<roaksoax> smoser: any ETA on the raring images?
<rvba> roaksoax: okay :)
<smoser> roaksoax, raring dailies are there now
<roaksoax> rvba: ^^
<roaksoax> smoser: awesome thnaks!
<smoser> roaksoax, by design, the released would not come until at least we claimed something as release (alpha or beta or release)
<roaksoax> smoser: ack!
<rvba> smoser: thanks
<smoser> roaksoax, i'm interested in seeing/knowing if the raring ephemerals actually boot successfully now with mellanox
<smoser> they should
<roaksoax> smoser: are you going to SRU bug #1115710 ?
<ubot5> bug 1115710 in module-init-tools (Ubuntu Quantal) "Mellanox mlx4_en network driver is not automatically loaded" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115710
<roaksoax> smoser: heh :)
<roaksoax> smoser: so this would not only work for the the ephemeral images, but also for the actual initrd right?
<roaksoax> smoser: i think this needs to be SRU'd
<smoser> well, the raring installer should have this fix
<smoser> so raring should work all the way through.
<smoser> now, the ephemeral image change, i think i've already shoved in to dailies for quantal and precise
<smoser> but the installer changes will have to be sru'd.
<smoser> (2 ephemeral changes: 1.) patch-or-have module-init-tools with fix 2.) build NETBOOT initramfs
<rvba> roaksoax: I'm told raring won't have alpha releases… and the beta is scheduled March 28th.  Does this mean we will have to wait until that day to get a working MAAS package?
<smoser> over time, the sru of module-init-tools will get into installer images so that should work for quantal and precise also
<smoser> but, yeah, we need to verify that that works
<smoser> and then also really verify that it works on precise
<smoser> and then sur
<smoser> sur
<smoser> sru
<roaksoax> smoser: right but for precise, if we SRU now it should become available for 12.03.2
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> 12.04.2
<roaksoax> rvba: really? i though we were having alpha releases
<smoser> roaksoax, i'm all for sru. lyou an fil out the sru template.
<smoser> but really, i want to see that the fix *ACTUALLY WORKS*
<smoser> before doing so
<smoser> :)
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah... which means that we need hardware to test it with :/
<smoser> EntropyWorks, ^
<smoser> EntropyWorks has such hardware....
<rvba> roaksoax: well, you tell me… Alpha 2 is tomorrow.  But https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule says "for opt-in flavors".
<roaksoax> rvba: i guess that would work for server then
<rvba> roaksoax: then this is great news, it means we will have the images tomorrow :)
<roaksoax> smoser: could you confirm ^^
<smoser> rvba, we can have "released" images of raring tomorrow if you want to do that.
<smoser> those are not official ubuntu deliverables
<smoser> (and there are not actually *any* required deliverables prior to release any more... odd.. but true)
<smoser> if you want that, we can do it. we just basically promote a daily build to "released" and slap a label on it.
<smoser> so we can do that for "alpha-2" tomorrow.
<rvba> smoser: well, we need something to fix 1115178.  Either we have images or we fix the script so that it does not blow up when some images cannot be found.
<smoser> but i need someone to actually *test* stuff and verifiy it works.
<smoser> rvba, well someone shouldn't have committed code that didnt work!
<rvba> smoser: I'm 100% with you on this one.
<smoser> it is good to get those images out, though, and if we can get an enlistment test with a daily from even today, then we can mark it "released"
<smoser> i'd like to hvae the ame kernel as the cloud-images alpha-2, but other than that, i have no real concern.
<rvba> roaksoax: what's the reasoning behind adding "raring" to the list of the downloaded images before the images actually exist again?
<smoser> (same kernel version number).
<roaksoax> rvba: people needed to test raring
<roaksoax> rvba: please feel free to disable it by default
<rvba> Ok, chicken and egg problem then :)
<roaksoax> rvba: then we will have to SRU it
<roaksoax> once raring is released
<rvba> roaksoax: ok, I'll comment out the changes made in https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/raring_support/+merge/145523
<roaksoax> rvba: hold on
<rvba> With a reference to bug 1115178.
<ubot5> bug 1115178 in MAAS "Raring ephemeral info not available on https://maas.ubuntu.com/images/" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115178
<roaksoax> rvba: we still need raring
<roaksoax> rvba: people still wants to deploy raring
<roaksoax> rvba: so just remove raring from RELEASES in etc/maas/import_pxe_files
<rvba> roaksoax: ok
<roaksoax> rvba: the fact that we don't have an alpha's nor ISO's, doesn't mean that we are not releasing netboot images (which we are
<rvba> roaksoax: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/bug-1115178/+merge/148219
<roaksoax> rvba: thanks :)
<unwel> hi all, what do people commonly use as the region/cluster controller server? a virtual machine? another dedicated server?
<roaksoax> unwel: depends on what you want :)
<roaksoax> or your environment
<unwel> roaksoax: i'm still not 100% clear on the region cluster server, is it just like pxe? can i turn it on and off when i feel like?
<roaksoax> unwel: the region is where the database resides, the webui, and the node that juju communicates too
<roaksoax> so nope :)
<unwel> so i'll need a dedicated-ish high availability server for this?
<unwel> i just made that up
<roaksoax> unwel: yeah you could put the region on HA
<unwel> roaksoax: what happens when if the region goes down? how hard is it to rebuild it in a worst case scenario?
<roaksoax> unwel: that's why you need HA
<racedo> any reason why sudo dpkg-reconfigure [ -plow ] maas-dhcp doesn't do anything?
<unwel> thanks roaksoax
<EntropyWorks> where should I be looking to add Raring as a choice when adding a new node.  /usr/share/pyshared/maasserver/enum.py appears to have it defined there.  but thats not something I want to modify.
#maas 2013-02-14
<adam_g> EntropyWorks: i couldn't find a PPA with a new enough MAAS version for quantal that supported raring deployment. added the corresponding 2 lines to that enum.py file for 13.04, added 'raring' to RELEASES in /etc/maas/import_pxe_files, ran maas-import-pxe-files and restarted all relevant serviecs (incl. apache2) and i can deploy maas
<bigjools> did you try the daily builds PPA?
<adam_g> bigjools: yeah
<adam_g> bigjools: 0.2+1.2+bzr1351+dfsg-0+1356+160~ppa0~quantal
<bigjools> hmm there should be a 1357 build
<adam_g> oh, hmm. looks like 1351 has the changes in enum.py
<bigjools> yeah, we definitely added raring support but the image download was disabled in r1357 until they are released
<racedo> hi, is it possible that if dhcpd exits with 1 maas doesn't know?
<racedo> I'm getting an error from dhcpd and it won't start but i had to run it manually to know why, no info in celery.log or anywhere else
#maas 2013-02-15
<ramsay_za> morning all. I have a question around tags. I want to create one trip if a server has more that 4 drives, this is what I have so far maas-cli juju tags new name='drive_cnt' comment='Drive count' definition='//node[@id="disk"] > 4'
<ramsay_za> needless to say that didnt work
<ramsay_za> any help?
<melmoth> hola, we are playing with maas in a vm here to deploy some other nodes (also kvm vm).
<melmoth> we pxe booted a first node (wich will be zookeeper), all right, it was enlisted
<melmoth> we accepted and commission it, rebooted it
<melmoth> and at boot stage, this node console show "boot sector signature not found"
<melmoth> does this ring a bell to anyone ?
<melmoth> hola renner :)
<melmoth> renner, may be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/930962 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 930962 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "dhcp3-server reports many bad udp checksums to syslog using virtio NIC" [Medium,Fix released]
<melmoth> renner, http://askubuntu.com/questions/141106/how-do-i-delete-a-node-from-maas-after-removing-it-from-cobbler
<AceFace> hello all!
<phpguy> What Arm chipsets will are supported for MAAS on ubuntu 12.10?
#maas 2014-02-10
<rvba> jtv: btw, did you see my remarks on https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/report-foreign-dhcp/+merge/205430 ?
<jtv> No, hadn't seen those.  I'll start a new branch.
<rvba> jtv: not done yet with the review but I published a first batch of comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/api-list-networks/+merge/205525
<jtv> OK thanks
<rvba> gmb: please consider the plea I make on https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/json-schema-part-1/+merge/205305/comments/481195
<gmb> rvba: Hadn't seen it. Thanks
<gmb> (And sorry)
<rvba> gmb: I just added it, I was late to the party unfortunately.
<rvba> gmb: this time you're lucky, a new package hasn't been built yet.
<rvba> :)
<gmb> :)
<gmb> rvba: What do I need to do to the packaging branch to make it good?
<rvba> gmb: shake it until it calls for mercy.
<gmb> lol
<rvba> gmb: more seriously, just add the new dependency in debian/control
<gmb> rvba: Okay, cool.
<rvba> gmb: it's in main already so you're all good
<gmb> rvba: Which package should depend on python-jsonschema, d'you think?
<rvba> gmb: hum, I haven't looked at your branch really, let me have a look…
<rvba> I'm guessing the region…
<gmb> Well, it's all under maasserver atm.
<rvba> gmb: you're using it from the region code, so the region package.
<gmb> rvba: maas-region-controller-min? (Gods I hate packaging)
<rvba> gmb: yes, apparently it's named maas-region-controller-min now.
<gmb> rvba: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/packaging-add-jsonschema-dep/+merge/205589
<gmb> Waa
<gmb> FUCK
<rvba> Wrong target
<gmb> Aye
<gmb> Fixed
<gmb> rvba: Have resubmitted
<rvba> gmb: Have approved.
 * gmb -> lunch
<tomixxx3> hi, which sources do i need in my sources.list for ALL maas stuff?
<tomixxx3> at the moment i have these sources: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6909618/
<tomixxx3> is this sufficient/enough?
<tomixxx3> gmb: hi, are u online? i have a question about the bash-skript u have given to me: it says "error: unkown parameter "--system"
<tomixxx3> gmb: the is the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6885719/ and seems not finishing
<gmb> tomixxx3: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<tomixxx3> gmb: 12.04.3 LTS
<gmb> Hmm... Looks like sysctl lacks a --system parameter in 12.04. How annoying.
<gmb> tomixxx3: One sec...
<tomixxx3> gmb: kk
<gmb> tomixxx3: Okay, so you should be okay to just delete / comment out line 6 of that script. (sysctl --system).
<tomixxx3> gmb: ok, and is it ok if i run this script before maas-installation?
<gmb> tomixxx3: Shouldn't matter, but when I tested it I already had MAAS installed, so YMMV.
<tomixxx3> gmb: and a final important question: does this script guruantee that no dhcp messages from the maas-server are sent out of eth1?
<gmb> tomixxx3: More like it doesn't make any changes that would allow them out on eth1. I can five you a line that will explicitly block them if you'd like.
<tomixxx3> gmb: would be nice. dhcp message should only travel to eth0 - to the private secure network
<gmb> tomixxx3: Right, but as long as MAAS is only configured to do DHCP on eth0, you won't have a problem.
<tomixxx3> gmb: ok
<gmb> tomixxx3: Which is really quite hard to get wrong.
<tomixxx3> gmb: after executing the script, the terminal holds at line "DNS Server [8.8.8.8]: DNS Server: 8.8.8.8." should it not get finsihed and prompt me the input-line again?
<tomixxx3> i have typed STRG+c to get out of the script, so far
<gmb> tomixxx3: The script *is* prompting you. It's prompting you to enter the address of the DNS server to forward any requests it can't serve.
<tomixxx3> gmb: ahh
<gmb> Sorry that wasn't terribly clear.
<tomixxx3> dns server is  the ip of the maas-server, i guess?
<gmb> tomixxx3: No, it's the DNS server to forward requests to if the MAAS server can't serve them. E.g. MAAS server doesn't necessarily know about "google.com" so if the node requests something from "google.com" the MAAS DNS server will forward the request up to the DNS server you specify.
<tomixxx3> gmb: ah ok, i have 3 dns server addresses i guess i will take simply one of them :D
<gmb> Yep.
<gmb> Should work.
<tomixxx3> it responses "/etc/bind/named.conf.options: No such file or direcotry. bind9: unrecognized service"
<tomixxx3> k, i guess i have to install bind9
<gmb> tomixxx3: See above under "YMMV"
<tomixxx3> did not know the phrase "YMMV" so far :-)
<gmb> Your Mileage May Vary :)
<tomixxx3> kk, script processed now
<tomixxx3> gmb: ty for your help so far!
<rvba> gmb: To deploy Trusty nodes, you had to manually import Trusty's daily ephemerals right?
<smoser> who is able to fix http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/troubleshooting.html#debugging-ephemeral-image
<bjf> i'm trying to power cycle a node via maas-cli and Sentry Switched CDU. i can see on the CDU the state is not changing, the logs in /var/log/maas don't seem to be of use for this
#maas 2014-02-11
<bigjools> smoser: anyone can, docs are in the source.
<bigjools> what's up?
<smoser> bigjools, theres just some invalid stuff there.
<bigjools> file a bug
<smoser> bigjools, https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/maas/fix-ephem-doc/+merge/205675
<bigjools> ta
<bigjools> approved, it's landing now
<bigjools> I'll regenerate the website docs a bit later
<bjf> bigjools, if i want to take a node that is currently provisioned with saucy and reprovision it with precise do i need to delete the node from maas an go through a complete discovery/commisioning/allocation ?
<bigjools> bjf: provisioned meaning "allocated" ?
<bjf> bigjools, sure, maas fully installed saucy on it
<bjf> bigjools, and now i want to put precise on it
<bigjools> and it's up and allocated to a user?
<bjf> bigjools, it's allocated to "maas" so my maas user i guess
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> are you using the maas ui?
<bigjools> or juju?
<bjf> i'm not doing any juju, i'm trying to just use the maas-cli
<bigjools> ok, stop the node, change its default series, then start it up again
<bigjools> no need to delete - maas is better than that
<bigjools> it's a cloud-like resource, remember
<bjf> ok, i'll try that, i had no luck with that earlier, but i'll try it again
<bigjools> you have to edit the node's default series
<bjf> ack
<bjf>  doing a "maas-cli <user> nodes list" doesn't show the "Release" or "Power parameters" for the nodes
<bigjools> don't know what you mean by Release, but you need to be admin to see power IIRC
<bjf> bigjools, Release is what will be installed on the node (saucy, precise, etc.). i am using the admin account
<bigjools> oh, series
<bjf> bigjools, the UI says "Release" but yes, the series
<bigjools> hmm ok I think the power thing was something we wanted to show to admins only but didn't get around to it yet
<bjf> ack
<bigjools> power has creds in it
<bigjools> and yes the distro series is not returned in the api data
<bigjools> bjf: just read your email, still having cdu trouble?
<bjf> bigjools, yes, unfortunately
<bjf> bigjools, i'm able to work around it right now while i learn the ins and outs of MAAS
<bigjools> bjf: it could be a bug in the template for cdu, but it's what we use in the QA lab so it ought to work
<bjf> bigjools, i looked at the template and it looked right to me, it looked exacly like what i can do from the command line
<bjf> bigjools, so, that's why i'm confused
<bigjools>     ${fence_cdu} -a ${power_address} -n ${power_id} -l ${power_user} -p ${power_pass} -o "$@"
<bjf> exactly
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> are you issuing the command from the same machine as the cluster controller that would issue it?
<bjf> yes
<bigjools> can you see the power_on task appearing in the celery.log on the cluster?
<bjf> got a traceback
<bjf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6912536/
<bigjools> that's a power_off command failing
<bjf> bigjools, i think i known what i'm doing wrong
<bigjools> the log is a bit crap, it should be showing an error message but there's a bug that hides it
<bjf> indeed, i'm just an idiot ... fixed
<bigjools> ok :)
<bigjools> what was it?
<bjf> i normally use the web ui for the CDU and i'd cut/pasted the url into the IP address field for the power param
<bjf> not *just* the ip addr
<bigjools> ah!
<bjf> bigjools, i'm using and existing dhcp server. the celery.log is getting lots of messages about dhcp leases file missing. any way to quiet those?
<bigjools> make an empty leases file
<bjf> bigjools, there is an empty one at /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases
<bigjools> bjf: that's not the one maas uses
<bigjools> /var/lib/maas/dhcp
<bigjools> jtv: did you get a chance to look at my other branch?
<jtv> Still reviewing Gavin's.
<bigjools> ah I was going to look at that too, will take a peek shortly
<bigjools> need to get maas-enlist recipe for the daily PPA
<bigjools> since there isn't one :(
<bradm> bigjools: oh, that ipmi stuff we were talking about a while back, I realised our maas controller isn't on the same network as the ilo and is unable to reach it, so it doesn't even matter what the settings are. :)
<bigjools> bradm: !
<bradm> bigjools: yeah.
<bigjools> bradm: would it be at all scary if we only stored the MAC address of BMCs and ARPed the IP?
<bradm> bigjools: we were chatting about the possibility of having a ssh proxy type provider that could run ipmitool for you, I wonder how well that'd go, then you could have a locked down box on the managemetn vlan
<bigjools> another option yeah
<bigjools> if you want to write the maas driver for that, I will accept the patch :)
<bradm> right, we thought you wouldn't say no to that sort of thing :)
<bradm> not saying it will happen, just that alexlist and I were chatting
<bigjools> it's a great idea
<bradm> its more a question of having time to write it
<bigjools> it will be easier when we finish the driver api
<rvba> gmb: I see, manual import of the daily ephemerals for Trusty.  We use to have a config option for this.
<gmb> rvba: Right. Be nice if we could have one again, really. Although we won't care all that much until 16.04...
<rvba> gmb: well, it's not really related to LTS vs. non-LTS.  The option would be useful when you want to use the ephemerals of a non-released series (LTS or not).
<gmb> rvba: Then we should definitely have a way of doing it. I'll file a bug.
<gmb> (If there isn't one already)
<rvba> gmb: How can I change the status of the bugs created by maas-test?  I'd like to make successes as fixed bugs right from the start.
<allenap> rvba: There may be permissions issues with doing that. Some statuses can only be set by bug supervisors.
<rvba> allenap: oh, I see.  I'll change the default set of tags then.
<rvba> gmb: btw, didn't we want to include a unique system identifier in the title of the bugs reported by maas-test?
<gmb> rvba: We talked about it, and then we went for including the whole lshw output and the original idea got lost.
<rvba> Okay.
<allenap> rvba: I wouldn’t worry about fixing everything now. We can always post-process them to normalise titles.
<rvba> allenap: it's definitely not urgent indeed.
<rvba> I was just wondering if this was in the works or not.
<rvba> It's a bit painful to have all the bugs filed with the same title.  Not the end of the world though.
<rvba> gmb: (back to the Trusty ephemeral problem) There is an easy workaround: enlist and commission using Precise, deploy using Trusty.
<gmb> rvba: Aha! Hadn't thought of that.
<rvba> gmb: I just tried it and it works all right: http://people.canonical.com/~rvb/config.png
<gmb> Sweet
 * gmb is remembering why maas-test is such a pain to develop... too much waiting around.
<jtv> Has anyone else been unable to start a VM with uvtool under Trusty?  I found this helpful post: http://cartesianproduct.wordpress.com/2011/07/31/kvm-starting-the-default-network/
<gmb> jtv: Interesting. I had problems on Friday but strangely enough it's working fine today with absolutely no modifications whatever.
<gmb> But possibly I've killed a chicken I didn't know about or something.
<jtv> It's been consistently broken for me since Trusty.
<jtv> Ah yes.  The ritual slaughter of a chicken is sometimes done accidentally.  The Old Ones are odd that way.
<jtv> Poor documenters.  Probably Unix geeks.
<jtv> ‘What do you mean, “rm -rf *” has no way of stopping you from making a mistake?  It clearly says “no match” the second time you run it.’
<allenap> Anyone have time for a very quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/docs-where-art-thou/+merge/205761
<rvba> allenap: approved
<allenap> rvba: Thanks.
<allenap> rvba: LP didn’t register your vote on that docs mp. Could you try again?
<rvba> allenap: done.
<allenap> rvba: Ta.
<allenap> rvba: Do you think this’ll break the build?
<rvba> allenap: I don't see why it would.
<rvba> allenap: are you thinking about the dependencies' upgrade?
<allenap> rvba: Yep.
<rvba> allenap: the lander is not in the lab anymore.
<rvba> So we don't have the restriction we use to have.
<allenap> rvba: Cool :)
<rvba> allenap: btw, Julian is going to give you a slap on the hand for that commit message: it doesn't state what the problem was at all :).
<rvba> allenap: ready for the ugly bug?
<rvba> allenap: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1278895
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1278895 in MAAS "When any of commissioning scripts fails, the error reported contains the list of the scripts that *didn't* fail" [High,In progress]
<allenap> rvba: It implies that it wasn’t working on Trusty :)
<rvba> allenap: yeah, but why?
<rvba> :)
<allenap> rvba: Sorry mother ;)
<rvba> heh
<allenap> rvba: I’ll have to answer to father later, name of bigjools.
<gmb> rvba: So, this is interesting... On Trusty, maas-test is consistently hanging around the "Installing MAAS" point. Or rather the VM is hanging; I can be SSH'd into it and then my connection drops, but the machine doesn't go away and m-t just sits there for hours. I'll try and get some debugging information once I've finished with my test details branch.
<gmb> I wonder if it's OOMing.
<rbasak> gmb: if you call uvt-kvm with --log-console-output, you should see an OOM message in /var/log/libvirt/qemu/<machine> I think. If you don't use --log-console-output, then you can connect to the live console using "virsh console <name>".
<rvba> gmb: when you say "on Trusty" do you mean the machine where maas-test runs or the virtual machine deployed by maas-test?
<rvba> The former I suppose… ?
<gmb> rvba: Trusty Host + default VM series, also Trusty host + trusty VM.
<rvba> k
<gmb> rbasak: Thanks for the tip. I'll try that out presently.
<gmb> Wait, what?
 * gmb might have just found a heisenbug.
<tomixxx4> hello guys good news: now its the first time i was able to use the command "maas-cli maas node-groups import-boot-images" :D
<tomixxx4> (i have re-installed ubuntu server and so on :P)
<tomixxx4> before today, i always had to execute "sudo maas-import-pxe-files"
<tomixxx4> after installation: do i have to hit the button "import boot images" in "settings" or is done automatically through commadn above?
<tomixxx4> the node's output console says the following: "Unablte to locate configuration file : Boot failed"
<tomixxx4> gmb: sorry, are u online? i have the problem that when a node is commissioning and tires to download its image, it prints out "TFTP prefix: Unable to locate configuration file. Boot failed"
<tomixxx4> gmb: never had this before
<gmb> tomixxx4: Hi, I am online, but I'm right in the middle of something that I can't switch away from. Let me see if there's someone else available to help you debug...
<tomixxx4> gmb: kk
<allenap> tomixxx4: It doesn’t automatically download pxe files; you do need to ask it to do it.
<tomixxx4> allenap: hi, i have executed the command "$ maas-cli maas node-groups import-boot-images" on maas-server
<tomixxx4> allenap: and the yellow warning message disappeared, as expected
<allenap> tomixxx4: I suspect the error is because the files are not yet downloaded. Have a look in /var/lib/maas/tftp on the region controller (where the webapp runs).
<tomixxx4> allenap: kk
<allenap> tomixxx4: That disappears when the first thing gets downloaded. Unfortunately there’s no indication yet of when it’s finished.
<tomixxx4> allenap: kk, i thought it is ok, if the yellow message disappears
<tomixxx4> allenap: i mean, i thought this is signalling that everything is downloaded
<tomixxx4> allenap: ty so far!
<tomixxx4> allenap: what should iam looking for in the suggested folder above?
<allenap> tomixxx4: Check that $arch/$subarch/$purpose/{linux,initrd.gz} exist (and maybe root.tar.gz too).
<tomixxx4> allenap: yes, they exist, for example in "armhf/generic/quantal/commissioning"
<tomixxx4> allenap: or "amd64/lucid/install&"
<allenap> tomixxx4: I assume you mean amd64/generic/lucid/install. Btw, we don’t support installing Lucid with MAAS.
<tomixxx4> allenap: yes, sorry
<tomixxx4> allnap: also available: precise, quantal, sausy, trusty
<tomixxx4> allenap: same for i386
<tomixxx4> allenap: i never had this problem when i used the command sudo maas-import-pxe-files in prior installation-trials
<allenap> tomixxx4: Can you try booting again?
<tomixxx4> allenap: i try all the time. nodes reboot automatically after a time
<allenap> tomixxx4: Fwiw, doing it via the UI/API ends up calling maas-import-pxe-files anyway.
<tomixxx4> allenap: kk
<allenap> (We want to rewrite maas-import-pxe-files, so are discouraging people from using it.)
<tomixxx4> allenap: k
<tomixxx4> allenap: are u a company behind maas?
<allenap> tomixxx4: The core team work for Canonical, but MAAS is open source and we take contributions.
<tomixxx4> allenap: kk
<tomixxx4> allenap: a question is it important to set "Architecture" in "Edit node" screen to "i386" if i have intel-cpus in my nodes?
<allenap> tomixxx4: How are you starting your nodes?
<tomixxx4> allenap: well, i push the power button :-) i have no wake-on-lan
<tomixxx4> allenap: boot failed again
<allenap> tomixxx4: Have you acquired the node from MAAS, e.g. by calling maas-cli maas nodes acquire?
<tomixxx4> allenap: no i have enlisted them via boot media, the same usb-boot-stick which i have used for my maas-server
<tomixxx4> allenap: however, i do some NAT in order to connect nodes to i-net
<allenap> tomixxx4: Have the nodes been through a commissioning cycle.
<allenap> ?
<tomixxx4> allenap: yes, because 2 nodes + 1 maas server work in a prviate network. the maas-server has a second interface card which connects the server to the outside internet network
<tomixxx4> allenap: y, i have commissioned the nodes
<tomixxx4> allenap: but now they stuck in "commissioning"
<allenap> tomixxx4: Okay, that means they’re not finished; commissioning runs some scripts and tells MAAS the outcome. If successful, the node should be ‘ready’ (iirc).
<tomixxx4> allenap: yeah, the nodes will become "ready" after pxe images are downloaded, as far as i remember. it worked when i tried it a week ago
<tomixxx4> allenap: but you do not think there is a NAT-problem the cause?
<tomixxx4> allenap: and the nodes are aware were to download their things? or do i have maybe to set http-proxy settings in maas dashboard?
<allenap> tomixxx4: Is the NAT between the nodes and the MAAS installation?
<tomixxx4> no, between the interface of the maas which connects the maas to the nodes and the other interface of the maas, which connects the maas to the internet
<tomixxx4> allenap: the script which i have used in order to set up NAT, looks as follow: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6915994
<tomixxx4> allenap: i have gotten it from gmb
<tomixxx4> allenap: eth0 connects the server to the nodes, eth1 connects the server to i-net
<allenap> tomixxx4: I’m really sorry, but I can’t get any deeper into this. Working with NAT and machines that do not have power control is outside of scope for MAAS. It may work, but unfortunately it’s not something I have the time or the expertise to help with.
<tomixxx4> allenap: kk, ty
<roaksoax> smoser: ping
<bjf> bigjools, after reboot tftp was only listening to localhost. if i simply restarted maas-pserv it would start listening on the correct addr.  i found i needed to add IFACE=eth0 to the upstart job to correct this issue.
#maas 2014-02-12
<bigjools> bjf: yeah it's a packaging bug, is filed somewhere
<bjf> bigjools, cool, just wanted to let you know in case you wanted me to file a bug for it
<smoser> roaksoax, tomorrow. sorry.
<bigjools> hi :)
<Lord_Set> Hello
<Lord_Set> Getting some awesome pxe errors
<Lord_Set> 2014-02-11 20:01:17-0800 [HTTPPageGetter,client] Logged OOPS id OOPS-9168ac1b2e875425f6b7ee91899da19a: No exception type: No exception value
<Lord_Set> 2014-02-11 20:01:17-0800 [HTTPPageGetter,client] Logged OOPS id OOPS-e3d0e778908b133237b872870492049b: ParserError: while parsing a block mapping
<Lord_Set>           in "/etc/maas/pserv.yaml", line 60, column 5
<Lord_Set>         expected <block end>, but found '<block mapping start>'
<Lord_Set>           in "/etc/maas/pserv.yaml", line 68, column 6
<bigjools> did you modify pserv.yaml?
<Lord_Set> I uncommented the lines that shouldn't have been commented out like the tftp server lines
<Lord_Set> Didn't touch anything else
<bigjools> it uses defaults, you don;t need to touch them
<bigjools> can you paste me your config?
<Lord_Set> Sure
<bigjools> or better, revert and try again and see if it workd
<bigjools> works
<bigjools> Lord_Set: can you re-comment those lines
<bigjools> they don;t line up with the block so it's confusing the yaml parser
<Lord_Set> Sure
<Lord_Set> That worked! thanks
<bigjools> cool
<Lord_Set> Not sure why it had those uncommented
<bigjools> me neither
<Lord_Set> Doing a big test deploying on a full rack for Openstack deployment
<Lord_Set> err deployment
<bigjools> nice
<Lord_Set> The rack is at SwitchNAP in Vegas :)
<bigjools> roaksoax: I took the liberty of implementing the packaging change for the tool renaming: https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/packaging/+merge/205901
<bigjools> waiting for your review
<rvba> bigjools: I'm using the package from the daily PPA and a node enlistment just failed with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6918675/.  I'm guessing maas-enlist  needs updating… ?
<Lord_Set> Quick question for you guys... What do you reccomend for remote power management and provisioning of MAAS nodes? WoL? IMPI? ILO 4?
<Lord_Set> We are running most HP 5th and 6th generation servers I believe with ILO 2 natively built in.
<Lord_Set> Also outside of that any suggestions or recommended paths for openstack, hadoop, and savannah deployment once the NAAS nodes are deployed?
<Lord_Set> Our original test platform was with Mirantis but decided to move away from it due to its inability to provision across geographical locations easily.
<jtv> Lord_Set: generally IPMI.  Don't know about HP specifically — no experience with the ILO driver, but it's supposed to have some peculiarities.
<bigjools> Lord_Set: ipmi2 will work OOTB
<bigjools> on HP
<rvba> jtv: well, I guess what we've done must be standard for packaged Django applications.  But if you think we can do better, it's worth talking to Andres about it.
<jtv> Well seeing now that we didn't use peer auth, I would guess that something in the infrastructure doesn't support it.  In fact it rings a vague bell.
<rvba> jtv: just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1279304
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279304 in MAAS "Node commissioning results are not displayed in the UI" [High,Triaged]
<rvba> jtv: btw, did you resolve your uvtools issues?
<jtv> Yes!
<jtv> It's a libvirt problem — you now need to ensure that the "default" network is started.
<rvba> Is this something that will be done by uvtool or does this mean we need to update maas-test?
<rvba> jtv: testing a Saucy MAAS server now…
<jtv> rvba: keep an eye on the console.
<jtv> The traceback happens before the JSON data dump.
<rvba> jtv: I don't have a monitor hooked up to the node.
<rvba> jtv: but the test should fail correct?
<jtv> I don't know.
<jtv> I had test failures, but those might be for different reasons.
<jtv> It's quite possible that the error gets ignored and things work more-or-less-OK.
<rvba> That would explain the success testing stuff in the lab.
<jtv> Don't we have any validation of Node.system_id anywhere?  I'm not seeing it in the model or the form.
<jtv> Sometimes I guess having really really slow hardware has its advantages.
<rvba> Don't know if we validate system ids anywhere.
<jtv> Anyway, I fixed the bug (probably mostly on intuition) for trunk in Burlingame, because the python 3 stuff looked more urgent then.
<jtv> rvba: here's a stab at the form approach to the API call → https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/validate-network-nodes-filter/+merge/205972
<rvba> jtv: cool, I'll have a look in a moment.
<jtv> Thanks.
<tomixxx4> hi, does anyone have a download link to a boot images which can be used from the nodes?
<tomixxx4> or can i simply install "ubuntu server" on the nodes too?
<jtv> tomixxx4: the cluster controller imports those by itself.
<jtv> There's a button in the UI.
<tomixxx4> jtv: ok but assume the network interface is "unamanged", how can the nodes get the images then?
<jtv> The DHCP server has to be told to make the nodes netboot from the cluster controller.
<jtv> That's the custom DHCP server configuration I mentioned in the past.
<tomixxx4> jtv: maas-dhcp-server does not work in my case
<jtv> What's the problem?
<tomixxx4> jtv: when i boot the nodes, the nodes print out "TFTP prefix: unable to loacte configuraiton file"
<tomixxx4> jtv: so, i want to boot from a usb-stick. the question is, if i can simply install the same ubuntu server image than used for the maas-server
 * jtv greps source
<jtv> Got me there.  I don't know!
<jtv> But netbooting is pretty central.
<tomixxx4> jtv: ok, the dashboard mention sth about "avahi boot"
<jtv> I never looked into that... maybe rvba would know.
<tomixxx4> jtv: i have tried many things to get this dhcp - functionality to run, but i have still made no real progress. i have re-installed maas a few minutes ago ;)
<tomixxx4> my last hope is to ignore dhcp-server-funktionality, connect the nodes directly to the external-network (so that they have i-net-access) and voila. but first i need a boot image
<jtv> No chance of running the built-in DHCP server?
<tomixxx4> no, it seems not. :( i never got thhis error before (TFTP prefix...) but since i tried to NAT in order to connect the nodes to the i-net, it does not work anymore.
<tomixxx4> even if i clear NAT-tables now, i get this error message
<tomixxx4> I have also tried to reboot ubuntu server and so one.
<tomixxx4> iptables after reboot was empty but the nodes were not able to download the pxe images...
<tomixxx4> jtv: the original problem was: if the nodes have no access to internet, juju does not work
<jtv> The error does seem to mean that the node is trying to download its boot image over TFTP, which is good.
<tomixxx4> jtv: juju does not work, because i have to deploy multiple lxc containers on a single node and the lxc-container creation failed because of no internet
<jtv> Argh.
<tomixxx4> yeah...
<jtv> No way of giving the nodes access to the internet?
<jtv> The TFTP connection should be straight to the cluster controller, so within the network you control — that part shouldn't require internet access, as long as the cluster has imported the images.
<tomixxx4> the idea was maas-dhcp-server + NAT, as the dhcp-server has two interfaces, one connected to the outside-internetworking-network
<jtv> (By the way, if you want to look at the images, they're on the cluster controller under /var/lib/maas)
<tomixxx4> jtv: yeah, the images are there
<tomixxx4> resp. the were there
<jtv> You should be OK running the DHCP server on the gateway — just a matter of making sure you configure the right interface.
<jtv> If the interface is already configured when you set up MAAS, MAAS will pick it up automatically with its details, and you can just set up DHCP in the MAAS UI.
<tomixxx4> jtv: i got an bash script from gmb for the NAT thing so this should not be the problem.
<tomixxx4> jtv: interface-configuration looks as follow: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6920783 and bash script for NAT: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6920787
<tomixxx4> whereas eth0 connects the server to the nodes and eht1 connects the server to the i-net
<jtv> Right.
<jtv> That part looks good.
<jtv> A bit too tired now to understand the shell script...
<jtv> (Timezones)
<tomixxx4> jtv: i have already attache dns-nameserver to the eth0, because otherwise there is a lookup problem later on in juju
<tomixxx4> jtv: 11:37 p.m. ? ^^
<jtv> Just about!
<jtv> So... it sounds as if you're successfully doing NAT and DNS?
<tomixxx4> dont know, maybe this tftp-exception is caused by misconfiguration
<tomixxx4> jtv: at least, dhcp seems to work because the nodes get their ips and so one
<tomixxx4> jtv: but they cannot downlaod the boot images...
<jtv> Where exactly was that TFTP error message, by the way?  On the node's console?
<tomixxx4> yep, on the nodes console
<jtv> Then something you might try is force the tftp server to log to a file.  It produces lots and lots of debug output, really horrible, but I find it can help debug these problems.
<jtv> Unfortunately I'm about to fall asleep and don't recall where that can be done.
<jtv> We direct the output to /dev/null because there's just too much.
<jtv> But if nothing else, it would tell you whether the TFTP server got the node's request at all.
<tomixxx4> kk, i will try this but first i will try to do sth witouth dhcp
<jtv> I think it'll be harder!
<tomixxx4> what is the option "use the fast installer" ?
<tomixxx4> in the node menu
<jtv> All MAAS can really tell the node is: "next time you wake up, netboot.  Now, reboot."
<jtv> The fast installer has some kind of ready-made image.
<jtv> Doesn't always apply, but when it does, it installs the nodes faster.
<tomixxx4> jtv: and i do not need dhcp for this?
<jtv> You probably still do, because DHCP is part of the netbooting process.
<jtv> (DHCP is really an extended version of BOOTP as I understand it)
<tomixxx4> how does the maas-server know, when the node is "ready" ?
<tomixxx4> j4i: installing "ubuntu server 12.04.03" as node boot image does not work
<jtv> tomixxx4: a node becomes Ready when it completes the commissioning phase.  It reports that to the region controller through a web API.
<tomixxx4> k
<jtv> At that point, it is available for users to allocate.
<jtv> When a user has the node allocated, it will be in Allocated state.
<tomixxx4> i know, i had already nodes allocated :D
<tomixxx4> i was so far
<tomixxx4> question just arrised because i have tried to install boot image from usb-stick but nodes did not become "ready" after installation
<tomixxx4> DOES maas dashbourd confuse ethernet-names?
<jtv> I don't understand that last question...
<jtv> You can't just boot from a USB stick completely; MAAS boots the node several times, with different images and options.
<tomixxx4> kk
<jtv> The images are (1) an ephemeral ("commissioning") image for enlistment & commissioning; and (2) an actual installer for deployment once you allocate.
<tomixxx4> how many times boot maas, because i always have to manually POWER ON my nodes
<jtv> Oops, there's my message to stop working and come home.  :)
<jtv> Once for enlistment, once for commissioning, and once for deployment.
<tomixxx4> kk
<jtv> Once it's allocated to you, it's yours to reboot as often as you like.  :)
<jtv> nn!
<tomixxx4> gn8
#maas 2014-02-13
<BjornT> is it known that maas doesn't detect how much storage the nodes have in garage maas? 1.4+bzr1820+dfsg-0ubuntu1 is installed there
<rvba> BjornT: no, please file a bug (with the result of 'sudo lshw -xml' attached to it if possible)
<BjornT> rvba: ok. also, could you tell me in which revision bug 1270131 was fixed?
<ubot5> bug 1270131 in juju-core "MAAS reports 1 CPU when there are multiple cores on Intel NUC" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270131
<bigjools_> hmm someone didn't link a branch
<rvba> BjornT: sure, just one sec.
<rvba> bigjools: it's because the branch is linked to a duplicate bug.
<bigjools> ah!
<bigjools> those bugs guys should have thought of that :)
<rvba> bigjools: fixed now
<rvba> BjornT: revision 1858
<BjornT> rvba: thanks
<rvba> np
<BjornT> rvba: bug  1279728
<ubot5> bug 1279728 in MAAS "Storage capacity isn't always detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279728
<rvba> BjornT: thanks, I'll have a look soon.  An XML version of the lshw output would be better for us if you have it handy.
<BjornT> rvba: sure, added
<rvba> BjornT: great, thanks.
<tomixxx4> hi, i get the following error message when a node tries to download an image: "The directory containing the ephermal images/info is missing (u 'var/lib/maas/ephermal/precise/ephermal/amd64'). Make sure to run the script 'maas-import-pxe-files'.
<tomixxx4> ofc, i run already "maas-import-pxe-files" and the maas-cli command
<tomixxx4> the error message is logged in /var/log/maas/pserv.log
<tomixxx4> however, indeed, the directory does not exist
<tomixxx4> ahh
<tomixxx4> ok, i simply set maas to take quantal quetzal
<tomixxx4> it works now
<tomixxx4> :-)
<kkirkpatrick__> how do I undo the command maas-cli maas nodes accept-all
#maas 2014-02-14
<Lord_Set> So I am having a weird Juju issue... I have modified the environments file to point to the maas server but it keeps trying to resolve the default address 192.168.1.1
<Lord_Set> Any ideas of the cause?
<bradm> is the environment bootstrapped already?
<bradm> check ~/.juju/envronments/env-name.env, that sometimes hangs around longer than you'd like
<bradm> or at least, longer than I'd like :)
<Lord_Set> Ive updated the environments file 10 times... when I run juju init --show it shows the default environments file
<bradm> Lord_Set: uh, because thats what juju init --show does?
<bradm> Lord_Set: juju init generates the boilerplate config, --show just prints it to stdout
<Lord_Set> I have edited the boilerplate config and init --show just shows the default config again.
<bradm> Lord_Set: thats expected behaviour.
<bradm> Lord_Set: init --show does that.
<bradm> Lord_Set: assuming you mean you editted ~/.juju/environments.yaml
<Lord_Set> When I run sync-tools and other commands it tries to reach the default address in the boilerplate config
<Lord_Set> Yep
<bradm> Lord_Set: have you bootstrapped the environment?  did you edit before or after the bootstrap?
<Lord_Set> I edited before
<Lord_Set> But I can do it again
<Lord_Set> Doing it now
<bradm> check if ~/.juju/environments/envname.jenv exists and has the right settings if its not working, sometimes that holds onto old configs for longer than you'd
<Lord_Set> Ok
<bradm> er, longer than you'd like, even.
<bradm> can we access maas tags inside the preseed ?
<bradm> bigjools: ^^ ? :)
<rvba> bradm: you have access to the node object in the preseed so node.tags.all() will contain all the tags attached to that node.
<Lord_Set> What is the best tutorial or site on deploying openstack with MAAS and Juju? I have found a bunch of piece meal like sites but nothing really complete.
<Lord_Set> I really want to use MAAS and Juju over Mirantis...
<rbasak> Lord_Set: does http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-cloud help as a summary? It has links to other pages.
<Lord_Set> Let me take a look and thanks
<Lord_Set> Yeah i will go over it and go with that for now. Thanks!
<mercsniper> hello all
<mercsniper> is there a way to verify "import pxe images" is working from the ui?
#maas 2014-02-15
<Settite> Hello everyone.  Quick question.  Also, thanks to all who have helped in the past. MAAS is a big learning experience for me.
<Settite> What is the most common issue for ipmi/ilo not working? MAAS can reach the ipmi network, configures a user account for itself but isn't able to start or stop machines.
#maas 2015-02-09
<roaksoax> mpontillo: you dont sleep ? :)
<mpontillo> good morning ;-) not today.. I keep thinking I should...!
<mpontillo> (did you just wake up or do you stay up that late?)
<roaksoax> mpontillo: haha its 2 for you isnt it? you should go get some rest :)
<roaksoax> mpontillo: i just woke up
<mpontillo> roaksoax: 5am is early for me, but I'm trying to think of how to shift my hours for optimal communication. I seem to do better staying up late than waking up early
<roaksoax> mpontillo: yeah. we can talk about that later, although the only thing i could.offer is a pontential.early start
<roaksoax> mpontillo: but we can talk later
<roaksoax> mpontillo: go get some rest :)
<mpontillo> will do - night all =)
<dimitern> mpontillo, hey, welcome to the team! :)
<gadago> hi
<gadago> wonder if anyone can help...
<gadago> I'm just trying to get started with maas, and have been following the guide here https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/index.html
<gadago> I've got to the point where my node PCE boots and appears to go through the commissioning stage
<gadago> it now has a status of ready in the nodes list, but upon booting it, it just seems to go through the enlisting process again, then shuts down
<gadago> now I'm stuck in that cycle and not sure what to do
<gadago> could anyone help?
<dimitern> gadago, what are you trying to do?
<dimitern> gadago, once the node is in ready state, you can use it with juju or something else, but you need to acquire it via the MAAS API (juju will that for you); if you simply try to boot it, it won't work, as maas does not know you want to allocate this node and thinks it needs to re-enlist it
<gadago> dimitern, I think the issue is cause I didn't allocate a SSH key to it yet
<gadago> it seems to be doing something now
<dimitern> gadago, you also need to allocate the node to yourself in maas, so it becomes "Allocated to myuser", rather than ready
<gadago> I'm trying to understand the concept of maas...
<dimitern> then you can safely boot it and maas won't interfere
<gadago> will the server always pxe boot, or will it install one of the images to the local disk?
<gadago> it seems to be going through the ubuntu installation process at the moment.
<gadago> the ultimate objective here is to build an openstack environment, so I'm just trying to make sure I go in the right direction
<dimitern> gadago, so the initial phase of discovery, when maas probes what nodes are on the network, via pxe booting, commissioning, etc. ends up with a node being "ready" to allocate for workloads
<dimitern> gadago, then, when it's ready and allocated, you can start it via maas, which will trigger the machine to boot the image you requested (via the MAAS) api, and install that cleanly on the first boot
<dimitern> gadago, then, maas releases the control to that machine to you to do whatever you see fit; rebooting the node after that process has completed will cause the node to boot from the local disk rather than the network
<dimitern> gadago, and finally, when you're done with the node, you deallocate it via maas so it becomes ready again
<gadago> dimitern, thank you for the explanation
<gadago> dimitern, could you point me in the direction of where to go to do the openstack part? I'm after a quick-start guide just so I can grasp the basic concepts, bit of a howto if you like
<dimitern> gadago, how many physical machines are you planing to deploy openstack with maas on?
<gadago> I have 4 compute nodes, with another virtual environment to be able to set up controller/network nodes etc
<dimitern> gadago, you could do it on 2 machines (even 1, but that's too extreme) - one for compute (with enough ram to be able to run nodes in kvm containers), one for everything else
<dimitern> gadago, unfortunately I don't have ready links for how to do that in steps, but if you search for deploying openstack with maas on two machines, there are a bunch of guides
<dimitern> gadago, also, consider looking into autopilot
<dimitern> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/10/28/introducing-the-canonical-distribution-of-ubuntu-openstack-your-autopilot-for-rapid-customised-openstack-private-cloud-deployment-and-management/
<dimitern> you'll need a few more machines I think, but it lets you deploy openstack really easy on maas
<gadago> dimitern, thank you for your help
<dimitern> gadago, no worries, I hope you get it working
<gadago> dimitern, is it best to install openstack (landscape) onto a different server to the maas server?
<dimitern> gadago, I can't say for sure, but please join #ubuntu-autopilot and I'm sure somebody there can help you further
<gadago> Looks like it can be a separate machine :)
<kiko> morning!
* kiko changed the topic of #maas to: MAAS: Ubuntu's bare-metal provisioning tool | 1.7.1 released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+milestone/1.7.1 |  Docs: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.7/ | Mailing list https://launchpad.net/~maas-devel
#maas 2015-02-10
<dimitern> rvba, blake_r, maas+net meeting?
<dimitern> maas+juju+net even
<kiko> dimitern, aren't they away today?
<dimitern> kiko, yeah, I didn't know, but roaksoax cleared that out for me
<kiko> dimitern, let's do it thursday?
<dimitern> kiko, sgtm
<dimitern> kiko, same time?
<kiko> dimitern, sure!
<dimitern> kiko, thanks, will send invites then :)
<roaksoax> dimitern: hold on, is there anything else we need to discuss that was not discussed during the sprint?
<roaksoax> dimitern: i think we've got everything we needed during the sprint and things have not changed since then
<dimitern> roaksoax, well, not really I guess - but others might have things to bring up?
<roaksoax> dimitern: i think we should  ust move to the week after.. since nothing has changed from our side
<roaksoax> dimitern: we will have updates for you the week after
<dimitern> roaksoax, ok, the less meetings the better, I agree :)
<dimitern> kiko, so no meeting on thursday but rather next week as scheduled
<kiko> ok that's fine then
<kiko> dimitern, though we do have the x-team this wednesday
<dimitern> kiko, ah, that's correct and it's still on, right?
<kiko> sure!
<johng> hi All.  I think I am hitting bug:
<johng> won't paste..  DHCP bug
<johng> crashes when save from GUI wtih version 1.7
<kiko> johng, tell me more
<kiko> ok!
<kiko> can you get me a traceback in a paste
<johng> Can I offer info and get a workaround?  It's repeatable for me
<kiko> yes please
<johng> yep
<johng> http://pastebin.com/8FEcA2ta
<kiko>  Feb 10 12:07:16 vmslab-maas maas.dhcp: [ERROR] Could not rewrite DHCPv4 server configuration (for network interfaces eth1): Command `sudo -n maas-provision atomic-write --filename /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf --mode 0644` returned non-zero exit status 1:#012None
<kiko> johng, does running that command manually error out?
<johng> hangs...  --debug does not work...
<johng> any way to see what it is doing?
<kiko> I'm slightly surprised to say I've never seen that error before, johng
<kiko> give me a moment
<kiko> is there anything odd about /etc/maas or /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf?
<johng> I was getting the erro in the UI, tried to change the dhcpd, and reboooted.  did not work so I put it back.  UI and DHCPD were out of sync then..  DHCPD was not overwritten on reboot
<kiko> johng, what error were you getting in the UI? ah, internal server error?
<johng> I see a bug 1395896
<ubot5> bug 1395896 in MAAS "Internal Server Error when saving managed cluster interface." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395896
<johng> was wondering if I am hitting it
<kiko> possibly
<kiko> allenap, see http://pastebin.com/8FEcA2ta
<kiko> newell, ^^
<newell> johng, I haven't run into this since I reported the bug (1395896) and it actually looks like your error is different than mine.
<johng> I see.  the result is same?  did you find worksournd? I'm trying to expand my DHCP range..
<newell> johng, no I haven't ran into this again since then.  I actually totally forgot about this until I was pinged on it now.  What version are you using?
<johng> sorry - waiting on reboot...
<newell> no worries...bbiab
<johng> 171 3341
<johng> 1.71 bzr3341
<newell> you still getting the error on reboot?
<johng> yep
<johng> ERROR 2015-02-10 12:51:29,248 django.request Internal Server Error: /MAAS/clusters/32ec678e-7c67-42e6-9158-7d79907da06d/interfaces/eth1/edit/
<johng> http://pastebin.com/qFLG8Tuz
<kiko> johng, what are you changing? or does a commit on an unchanged form trigger the same error?
<johng> unchanged just return previous screen
<johng> clicking the edit for eth1, and then changing upper or lower DHCP range triggers the failure
<johng> I should note the command that oyu had me try earlier did NOT show up this time after my reboot.
<newell> so this is still slightly different then the stacktrace I had
<johng> for that time, I had changed the dhcpd.conf file manually, and rebooted.
<johng> UI and dhcpd.conf file wer eout of sync, and stayed that way
<newell> johng, did you install from source or from packages?
<johng> I tried to match UI to dhcpd.conf and got that arerror..
<johng> packages
<kiko> johng, let me try and reproduce locally
<johng> I changed name, and static IP range high and low.  All those work
<johng> only changing dhcp upper and lower casues the error
<kiko> johng, can you file a bug with launchpad.net/maas/+filebug?
<kiko> I'll try and reproduce but I'm busy for the next 2h
<johng> ok
<johng> thanks
<bdx> I have a few questions regarding custom curtin preseeds.....is anyone here familiar with this?
<j^2> any chance anyone has experiance with the MaaS API?
<j^2> i’m trying to figure out what the authorized_url and the token_url would be
<j^2> it’s really not clear in the docs
#maas 2015-02-11
<kiko> morning
<kiko> rvba, ping?
<rvba> kiko: yeah?
<kiko> rvba, j^2 has a question about the csrf protection in 1.7.1
<j^2> rvba: hi!
<j^2> https://gist.github.com/b288e64a0233019c9313
<j^2> that’s the gist of the problem
<j^2> i’m trying to create an integration with the api
<j^2> rvba did i scare you off?
<rvba> j^2: no :).  otp right now.  I'll get back to you in a sec.
<j^2> kk
<rvba> j^2: I'm back.  So, which URL are you trying to query?  It seems to me that you're issuing a request to the homepage (/MAAS/) instead of the API (/MAAS/api/1.0/)?
<j^2> rvba: not exactly, let me ping you directly
<jrwren> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com__ubuntu_dists_trusty-security_main_i18n_Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<jrwren> Is this a common thing when deploying a node?
<kiko> I've never seen it
<kiko> tbh
<jrwren> kiko: ok. I'll examine my environment.
<kiko> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<jrwren> This is on install though.
<kiko> are you behind a proxy by any chance?
<kiko> jrwren, is it reproducible or occasional?
<jrwren> kiko: no, proxy. hosts are natted and that seems to work fine.
<jrwren> kiko: occasional.
<kiko> jrwren, hmm, no proxy? interesting. it's basically a race condition
<kiko> jrwren, it may be happening because we had a host of security updates recently
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/972077
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 972077 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt repository disk format has race conditions" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jrwren> kiko: i've deployed countless times today, it worked fine. Then i just hit this 30min ago or so. 2 hosts at once.
<kiko> jrwren, could you be seeing the result of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/972077 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 972077 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt repository disk format has race conditions" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kiko> jrwren, what sort of installation, i.e. how many nodes, and what version of maas?
<jrwren> kiko: could be.
<jrwren> kiko: 4 nodes total :)    2 nodes deployed at same time, in this case.   maas 1.7, just upgraded from a beta earlier today.
<jrwren> err, 1.7.1
<jrwren> i just released and redeployed and did not have the same error. So, I guess things are good.
<bdx> Smoser??
<bdx> I am looking for a way to have maas bring up and configure all of a servers network interfaces after deployment, so far I have altered the preseed to echo "auto eth<#>" to /etc/network/interfaces.....is there a more generic/better way to do this?
#maas 2015-02-12
<nordge1> Hey guys, I have a maas with a couple of nodes virtualized in KVM (I am using them for bootstrap and Neutron) The nodes are reporting they only have 1.44G even though they have a 100G drive specified. Anybody know what;s going on with this?
<catbus1> nordge1: I think MAAS gets that disk size info from lshw. Go to the node page and check the virtual-disk section of the 00-maas-01-lshw file in the commissioning output.
<catbus1> or check the Discovery data.
<nordge1> Ya I see it as 1.44 gb but I need it to shoe the specified size for the openstack installer to clear the requirements for install. I need it to say at least 20 gb
<nordge1> I wonder If I can just change it by editing the node
<nordge1> I will try that and let you know
<nordge1> yes that worked, thanks guys. I guess I just neede to talk it through
<kiko> morning
<rbanffy> Is anyone running a MAAS controller inside an LXC container?
<rbanffy> Better: is anyone able to build MAAS from source inside an LXC container?
<kiko> rbanffy, it should work just fine; by build I assume you mean "create a package"?
<kiko> rbanffy, or run?
<rbanffy> kiko, right now, make install_dependencies is failing
<rbanffy> kiko, libpam-systemd fails to install
<kiko> rbanffy, and why?
<rbanffy> kiko, during the install, it tries to connect to the upstart socket
<rbanffy> I'll rerun it and paste a full transcript in a couple minutes
<kiko> interesting
<rbanffy> kiko, this time it got stuck at http://pastebin.com/QVF0nej7
<kiko> rbanffy, stuck on.. setting up tgt?
<rbanffy> Yup. Restarted and, this time, it seemed to work.
<rbanffy> Something *very* weird going on
<rbanffy> kiko, some errors, some failures, but the environment now makes sense. Which is weird, because nothing changed http://pastebin.com/2McbgFGg
<kiko> newell, ping?
<newell> kiko, pong
<kiko> newell, we had a report similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1395896 here yesterday from johng
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395896 in MAAS "Raises CannotConfigureDHCP when saving managedcluster interface." [Critical,Triaged]
<kiko> newell, did you ever find a way to reproduce this?
<kiko> and do you know what that installation had that was special?
<newell> kiko, no I don't.  I will spend some time today trying to install that same branch revision I had when I saw the error.
<newell> To see if I can reproduce it
<kiko> newell, no need -- let's see if it comes up again
<newell> kiko, ack
<kiko> newell, I was just curious because I've been unable to reproduce myself and johng reported on 1.7.1
<newell> kiko, yeah understand.  If you want me to spend some time trying to reproduce that today I can.
<kiko> newell, nah, let's get the amt and pdu stuff moving, more important
<kiko> newell, there are some hints in the bug report, I need to investigate
<newell> ack
<kiko> newell, basically you had a damaged dhcp config
<kiko> not sure how you got to it, but it would have required syslog
<kiko> and by damaged I mean not just syntax error, but perhaps wrong addresses in there
<roaksoax> kiko: my guess is that his interfaces wasn't configured
<kiko> yes
<kiko> roaksoax, but I have seen that happen to me before and I didn't get that crash IIRC
<kiko> anyway, you are right
<kiko> we should fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1361673 to avoid this being such a black hole
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361673 in MAAS "CannotConfigureDHCP not handled" [High,Triaged]
<bmorriso> Having a problem with tftp -- here's the tracedump from /var/log/maas/pserv.log https://gist.github.com/esacteksab/4adef2ac388841017bb8
<bmorriso> Using  maas                                1.7.0+bzr3299-0ubuntu3~trusty1
<catbus1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1374233
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374233 in MAAS "pserv continually failing: address already in use" [Critical,Incomplete]
<bmorriso> Upgrading to 1.7.1 and seeing how things work themselves out.
#maas 2015-02-13
<bdx> Quick question concerning nodes with multiple iterfaces....is there a best practice way to have all interfaces brought up after a node is deployed?
<kiko> bmorriso, ping?
<MassWindows> Hello all. I have a question about Windows and MAAS if I can ?
<MassWindows> When I create a boot resource with Windows, I end up with a generated image that can't be deployed with maas -> Could not find kernel image windows/amd64/generic/win2012r2/no-such-image/boot-kernel
<MassWindows> on this directory, I have only a root-dd file, which is certainly image content
<MassWindows> can you helpme please ?
<blideee> Hello guys, is it possible to build a DigitalOcean like service with MAAS and JUJU through an API ?
<kiko> blideee, with maas, certainly, and some of our customers have done the same
<kiko> blideee, juju would be more of a tool that your users could use to deploy applications to it
<kiko> blideee, you'd need to add a few services around maas -- billing, more complex access control and limits
<kiko> blideee, keep in mind that it would be more like, say, softlayer, as it would be bare-metal
<blideee> Thank you for the advice kiko, one more think could something like this be done without much customization to MAAS or Juju ? -> (  MAAS + Juju -> API -> MyApp )
<kiko> blideee, I don't think you'll need to customize maas at all -- you can just use the API and build around it
<blideee> Sound amazing! , Thank you again Kiko, have a nice day :)
<kiko> blideee, let us know how your testing goes -- have you tried maas out yet?
<blideee> I've just checked the website minutes ago, and MAAS looks like the option me and my friends need for out project. I am going to show MAAS to our Tech Ninja :)
<blideee> I will for sure :)
<dao> where can i found centos boot image for maas 1.7
<kiko> blideee, use 1.7.1 for your evaluation, btw
<nashville> ok guys... so i have implemented my new server in our hyper-v environment and now when things pxe boot to the server in hyper-v they take FOREVER to load boot-kernel and init whatever the first two things it loads up
<nashville> and it never gets registered as a node even if i wait it out completely
<nashville> it appears to go through all the steps if i wait it out >20min at least
<nashville> but it doesnt come up as a node on the frontend
<nashville> anyone experienced anything like this?
<catbus1> maas needs to know how to power control the nodes. For KVM VMs, we need to tell MAAS what and where the nodes are first.
<catbus1> I have never tried hyper-v.
<nashville> im only running the server as a vm in hyper v the node im booting up is a hardware box on the same subnet
<nashville> and when it boots it takes FOREVER
<nashville> i have this working on a vm on my laptop in the same subnet but for some reason i get this problem when trying it from the hyper-v vm/server
<nashville> really pounding my head against the wall right now maybe ill just purge the whole thing and reinstall from the start
<nashville> anyone think thats worth a go?
#maas 2015-02-14
<mmance> what is the "standard" way to add static entries to a maas controlled bind?
<mattrae> ls
<mattrae> oops
<mattrae> lol
<mmance> I do that all the time
#maas 2015-02-15
<atc3030> Hello all. trying to set up maas on a two server setup. i've tried this once before but gave up at the same point. I am having an issue getting maas to serve up the pxe boot image. my "head server" (with both region and cluster controller installed) has two network interfaces. eth0 and eth1. I have eth0 connected to the internet, and eth1 connected to the nic of the second server. I have tried to set maas to handle dhcp on eth1 but i sti
<atc3030> ll can not get pxe to boot from it, saying no dhcp offers were received. anyone mind helping me out??
<dao> Dear, can one help me, I have maas 1.5 and try to use maas command line like maas <myprofile> -h I can not see the option boot-resources, I can not use maas <myprofile> boot-resources create = argument erreor
<kiko> atc3030, ping
#maas 2016-02-15
<alexlist> Hi... I am trying to install maas-image-builder as per https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/os-support.html -> when trying to add ppa:maas-maintainers/stable, I get a deprecation warning and a recommendation to use ppa:maas/stable instead. However, that ppa doesn't seem to have maas-image-builder... Even if I look on LP, neither of the repos has this package. Are the docs up to date?
<alexlist> I would like to deploy CentOS 7 using MAAS from ppa:maas/stable on 15.10
<mup> Bug #1545126 opened: juju/maas do not create ptr reccords for bare metal servers with multiple networks <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545126>
<mup> Bug #1545645 opened: Failed to deploy Ubuntu on IBM x3850 via MAAS v1.9.0 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545645>
<mup> Bug #1545693 opened: maas commissioning <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545693>
<mup> Bug #1545126 changed: maas do not create ptr reccords for bare metal servers with multiple networks <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545126>
#maas 2016-02-16
<Razva> haasn you around?
<Razva> it seems that my LAN servers cannot detect MAAS DHCP
<Razva> any ideas of how to debug this?
<Razva> ps aux | grep dhcp
<Razva> dhcpd     6631  0.0  0.0  32916 13324 ?        Ss   13:04   0:00 dhcpd -user dhcpd -group dhcpd -f -q -4 -pf /run/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -cf /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.conf -lf /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.leases eno2
<Razva> root      6740  0.0  0.0   9496  2192 pts/1    S+   13:06   0:00 grep --color=auto dhcp
<Razva> eno2 being the LAN nic
<roaksoax> Razva: i'd connect a machine to that network and try to DHCP
<Razva> roaksoax that's exactly what I'm doing
<Razva> but seems that the "client" doesn't "asks" for DHCP
<Razva> I've reinstalled Ubuntu 14 + MAAS, the result is the same
<Razva> 0:00 /usr/sbin/dhcpd -user dhcpd -group dhcpd -f -q -4 -pf /run/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -cf /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.conf -lf /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.leases em2
<Razva> em1       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr d4:ae:52:c7:0f:4d
<Razva>           inet addr:217.19.1.2  Bcast:217.19.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Razva> em2       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr d4:ae:52:c7:0f:4e
<Razva>           inet addr:10.0.2.10  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Razva> auto em2
<Razva> iface em2 inet static
<Razva> address 10.0.2.10
<Razva> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Razva> maas-dhcpd start/running, process 1123
<Razva> isc-dhcp-server stop/waiting
<roaksoax> Razva: my guess is that this has to do something with your network / switch configuration
<Razva> I've contacted the DC, they are "investigating". God I'm so tired about this issue.
<Razva> offtopic: do you recommend using Flat layout or LVM, for Ubuntu Cloud setups?
<roaksoax> Razva: depends on what you want/need. Right now we are defaulting to Flat layout for backwards compatibility. For the future, we may default for LVM
<Razva> ok, so should I use LVM for a new cluster?
<roaksoax> Razva: that's totally up to you :)
<haasn> Razva: if you manually set up networking information, can the machines reach each other?
<haasn> Razva: also check tcpdump on all machines
<kiko> Razva, typically you'd use flat for "cattle-style" app deployment
<mup> Bug #1546143 opened: Web UI crashes when rack controller not available <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546143>
<Razva> roaksoax just fyi, it WAS a networking issue
<Razva> so I've lost ~3 days because of a darn DC admin who was unable to understand the simple fact that I want to DHCP boot from my VLAN :)
<kiko> Razva, perhaps you'd be surprised to know that in any deployment canonical does, getting the setup to the point where maas can be installed and works is often a week!
<kiko> Razva, on the roadmap we have some network health checking built in that will improve this piece of the game
<mup> Bug #1546208 opened: Spurious test failure in TestMachinePartitionListener.test__calls_handler_with_update_on_update <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546208>
<Razva> kiko wow. well the issues were simple...
<Razva> like...IPMI wasn't started on iDRAC, the VLAN didn't allowed DHCP, we had another DHCP server running without our agreement etc. but all were "solvable" by me (I'm a newb)
<kiko> Razva, simple but waste a lot of time, I bet?
<mup> Bug #1546235 opened: Spurious test failure in TestPrivateCacheBootSources.test__doesnt_have_env_http_and_https_proxy_set_if_disabled <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546235>
<Razva> kiko yup, 3 days.
<kiko> Razva, that's what I meant
<Razva> yeah but still, they ask for a private switch, specific hardware and so on. so their request is...ideal.
<Razva> most issues I had with networking and me not knowing some basic things, like the fact that you have to set the VLAN nic to boot from the VLAN :D
<Razva> any idea why maas doesn't shows any disks for machines in "Ready" state?
<Razva> ipmipower -D LAN_2_0 -h 109.169.19.75 -u root -p G5djW*pbv --stat
<Razva> sorry
<Razva> damn now I need to reset IPMI password :))))))))
<Razva> Storage 0.0GB over 0 disks
<kiko> Razva, if you just reenlist the node MAAS sets up IPMI automatically in the enlistment process
<kiko> Razva, there's no need to mess with the creds directly
<kiko> Razva, the storage thing is interesting, did you successfully commission? if so, can you take a look at your hardware output on the node view and see if storage was detected correctly?
<Razva> kiko solved my re-comissioning everything. weird.
<Razva> they all successfully comissioned previously.
<Razva> any idea if Dell servers require IPMI to be enabled from DRAC?
<kiko> Razva, I'm pretty sure they do
<dbainbri> Is MAAS filtering out lease updates to DNS (bind9) if the MAC address is not a known node? Is there a setting to make this not happen so all leases are updated to DNS?
<kiko> all leases are sent to DNS dbainbri
<kiko> the dynamic range is sent in a bulk zone
<kiko> and provisioned nodes and devices are added individually
<kiko> this is all assuming 1.9
<kiko> dbainbri, having said that, I think we did receive a bug report where some leases were missing
<kiko> dbainbri, or a verbal/IRC report if not an actual bug
<dbainbri> ok, it looks like only those leases handed out to PXE boot devices (and in the node list) are being updated in the zone file
<dbainbri> i am using 1.9
<dbainbri> i have some other devices that are getting addresses from DHCP, but are not making it to the zone file.
<kiko> dbainbri, do the generated DNS zone files have GENERATE statements that should cover the IPs that were handed out?
<dbainbri> yes
<kiko> dbainbri, if not, could you file a bug including them and the details for the nodes and actual queries (dig, etc) that are returning NXFOUND?
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> okay, either way it's a bug then
<dbainbri> ok, i will take one last look around and if nothing sticks out, i will file a bug, thx.
<kiko> I need to split but if you file it and /msg me I'll look into it tomorrow as this confirms a suspicion I have
<kiko> thanks very much
<kiko> roaksoax, ^^
<roaksoax> kiko: bah, he left, but all devices that get IP's from dynamic range get a DNS based on IP
<mup> Bug #1546301 opened: "auto assign" on unmanaged subnet used the gateway IP for the node <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:Fix Committed> <MAAS 1.10:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546301>
<mup> Bug #1546301 changed: "auto assign" on unmanaged subnet used the gateway IP for the node <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:Fix Committed> <MAAS 1.10:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546301>
<mup> Bug #1546301 opened: "auto assign" on unmanaged subnet used the gateway IP for the node <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:Fix Committed> <MAAS 1.10:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546301>
<stormmore> amazing what you can learn about a dev team just by watching the bug changes. I love that “feature” guys :)
<mup> Bug #1544779 opened: m400 cartridge (mcdivitt) unable to deploy Xenial <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <maas-images:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1544779>
<Razva> any idea if Ubuntu Cloud will support the upgrade from 14 LTS to 16 LTS?
<Razva> because at this point we're deploying 14 LTS (15 had a ton of issues)
<dbainbri> kiko: submitted as https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1546344
<roaksoax> dbainbri: DNS mappings are only given based on node names for the IP the PXE interface gets in 1.9
<roaksoax> dbainbri: for anything else that get;s an IP from the Dynamic range, the DNS is based on the IP itself
<roaksoax> dbainbri: ah, you are using 1.8 even. Yeah so DNS for stuff in dynamic range is based on ip: 192-168-1-1.maas or similar
<mup> Bug #1546344 opened: DNS not being updated with hosts not managed by MAAS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546344>
<dbainbri> @roaksoax: so MAAS isn't meant to propagate names to bind or things it gives IP addresses, except if they are PXE boot nodes?
<dbainbri> @roaksoax: i.e. doesn't use the client ID
<roaksoax> dbainbri: right, so MAAS would provide DNS based on the node name for the machines we deploy, but only for the IP of the PXE interface
<dbainbri> @roaksoax: fwiw, i son't see names based on the IP in the DNS files either (for those hosts that are not MAAS nodes)
<roaksoax> dbainbri: this is generated dynamically
<roaksoax> dbainbri: ping 192-168-1-2.maas -> try to ping like that ?
<dbainbri> roaksoax: ok, unfortunate. would like to see it generate names for everything, at least as a config options
<roaksoax> dbainbri: that's not a 1.8/1.9 thing. There will be PTR records for everything that MAAS assigns statically on 2.0 though
<dbainbri> the IP based name (192-168-x-x.maas) isn't in the zone files and ping does not work
<dbainbri> ok, had to use the right domain (which i have customized) and that worked, but doesn't really help me ;)
<roaksoax> dbainbri: $GENERATE 28-150 $.10.168.192.in-addr.arpa. IN PTR 192-168-10-$.maas.
<roaksoax> that's mi zone file, for example
#maas 2016-02-17
<roaksoax> dbainbri: either way, the thing here is that everything that gets an IP from a dynamic range can change at any time, hence MAAS doesn't attempt, nor will attempt to provide DNS based on a name for anything that's on the dynamic range
<dbainbri> roaksoax: so until 2.0, i may have to reap the dhcp.leases file myself and augment the zone file, not perfect, but will work for now.
<dbainbri> roaksoax: yes it can change, but it is perfectly reasonable to want to look up from the name to the IP address. in reality unless you have small lease times they don't change that often.
<roaksoax> dbainbri: quick question, these devices that are obtaining IP's form the dynamic range. Are these nodes or third party devices ?
<dbainbri> they are VMs (uvt-kvm create) as well as some mgmt ports on some switches
<dbainbri> i honestly would like both to show as nodes in MAAS, even if they don't get anything other than IP from MAAS
<roaksoax> dbainbri: you can do that actually
<dbainbri> roaksoax: how?
<roaksoax> dbainbri: go to 'Nodes' and click on 'X Devices'
<roaksoax> dbainbri: or 'Device'
<roaksoax> dbainbri: then 'Add Device', and you can add say a switch
<roaksoax> dbainbri: add the MAC, select Static IP assignment, Select network, select an IP
<dbainbri> roaksoax: ok, i don't see them. i understand i can add them, but i would like them automatically "enrolled" in MAAS so they are viewable.
<dbainbri> roaksoax: need to run, sorry, back in about 1h
<roaksoax> dbainbri: you can add them manually
<metsuke> Does maas configure all storage for juju or is it recommended to deploy something else for that?
<mup> Bug #1546344 changed: DNS not being updated with hosts not managed by MAAS <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546344>
<roaksoax> metsuke: what do you mean all storage for Juju? MAAS deploys a machine in a storage layout, and Juju does its thing with or without the storage layout
<metsuke> well that answers the question.  The docs almost made it sound like MAAS did more than just the layout
<roaksoax> metsuke: MAAS delivers a machine
<Razva> hey! is there any know Juju bug regarding network interfaces not named eth?
<mup> Bug #1546475 opened: Spurious failure in TestDNSConfigModifications.test_dns_update_zones_now_changes_dns_zone <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546475>
<mup> Bug #1546475 changed: Spurious failure in TestDNSConfigModifications.test_dns_update_zones_now_changes_dns_zone <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546475>
<mup> Bug #1546475 opened: Spurious failure in TestDNSConfigModifications.test_dns_update_zones_now_changes_dns_zone <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546475>
<mup> Bug #1546475 changed: Spurious failure in TestDNSConfigModifications.test_dns_update_zones_now_changes_dns_zone <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546475>
<mup> Bug #1546475 opened: Spurious failure in TestDNSConfigModifications.test_dns_update_zones_now_changes_dns_zone <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546475>
<mup> Bug #1546484 opened: MAAS failed to configure landscape  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546484>
<mup> Bug #1546484 changed: MAAS failed to configure landscape  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546484>
<mup> Bug #1546484 opened: MAAS failed to configure landscape  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546484>
<mup> Bug #1546484 changed: openstack-install fails <cloud-installer> <openstack (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546484>
<mup> Bug #1546484 opened: openstack-install fails <cloud-installer> <openstack (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546484>
<mup> Bug #1546484 changed: openstack-install fails <cloud-installer> <openstack (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546484>
<mup> Bug #1546607 opened: Installation fails on system with multiple connections to JBOD while partitioning sda-part1 <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546607>
<Lyncos1> Hi... I'm a bit confused on how I would create a debian custom image in maas ..
<Lyncos1> Is there any documentation I should read ?
<roaksoax> Lyncos1: we don't have documentation on how to create custom images for Debian, but I'd think they don't differ much from Ubuntu. That being said, you need a root image
<Lyncos1> Yeah I did my 'root' image.. but I can't figure out how grub is being installed for ubuntu ..
<Lyncos1> is there any doc for creating ubuntu images ?
<Lyncos1> must be the same thing
<Lyncos1> And now I got a new problem... when I upload my custom image.. I get Cluster images out of sync...
<Lyncos1> nvm fixed the sync problem
<mup> Bug #1546760 opened: Re-attempt power on for initial PXE failure during node deployment to alleviate PXE failures <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546760>
<haasn> How come `apt upgrade` on my system always causes maas to be removed? Seems like django is getting some security update that maas is not compatible with
<haasn> e.g. https://0x0.st/8rQ.txt
<haasn> apt full-upgrade*
#maas 2016-02-18
<metsuke> hey all, we just set up maas with a bunch of nodes successfully pxe booting.  The nodes come up and I can see them in netstat, but they don't appear in the dashboard.  Is there a particular log I should be looking at to see why they aren't appearing?
<ionutbalutoiu> Hello, a dev environment for MAAS (https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/hacking.html) can be done on trusty ?
<kiko> ionutbalutoiu, well, it depends
<kiko> ionutbalutoiu, 1.9 is the last version of MAAS that will run on Trusty
<kiko> if you are looking to do a bugfix against 1.9, trusty should be fine
<kiko> if you are looking at feature development, trunk is now based against xenial
<kiko> so that may be the saner longer-term choice
<ionutbalutoiu> Thank-you, kiko, I'll be going with xenial, as I need to submit a patch for trunk
<kiko> ionutbalutoiu, you can work in a xenial container running on trusty, incidentally
<mup> Bug #1522790 changed: MAAS API needs to provide a way to discover which is the default space <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522790>
<ionutbalutoiu> I have another question guys. I'm willing to submit a power driver for Ravello Virtual Machines. But this has a python dependecy "ravello-sdk" (https://github.com/ravello/python-sdk) which is pip installable. Will this have any problem getting merged ?
<ionutbalutoiu> I noticed that the VMware driver has a notification to install a dependency from apt before you can use the driver. Wanted to do the same to notify the user to do a "pip install ravello-sdk". Is that ok ? Or it must be from apt.
<ionutbalutoiu> see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1544211
<roaksoax> win 4
<roaksoax> ionutbalutoiu: it is
<roaksoax> ionutbalutoiu: the python package at least needs to be in the Ubuntu archive
<QCC> kiko, this is Quentin from Caringo.  Are you in the central time zone?
<roaksoax> QCC: Hi Quentin. THis is Andres from Canonical. Kiko is based in Brasil, so I think he is in Sau Paulo tz
<QCC> Good morning Andres.  tks for that.  What is your TZ?  I'm CST6CDT
<roaksoax> QCC: I'm on EST
<mup> Bug #1273382 changed: should be able to set default arch for unknown hardware <hwcert-server> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273382>
<mup> Bug #1273382 opened: should be able to set default arch for unknown hardware <hwcert-server> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273382>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1273382, 1305907, 1473473, 1490865, 1510334, 1511610
<mup> Bug # opened: 1305907, 1473473, 1490865, 1510334, 1511610
<mup> Bug # changed: 1305907, 1473473, 1490865, 1510334, 1511610
<Razva> is there any way to tail a juju deployment via autopilot? I cannot really find any logs of the ingoing installation...
<mup> Bug #1547185 opened: backtrace in node.create_bcache <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547185>
<mup> Bug #1547185 changed: backtrace in node.create_bcache <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547185>
<mup> Bug #1547185 opened: backtrace in node.create_bcache <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547185>
<metsuke> So my maas dashboard does not see any of the nodes that booted via pxe.  Where should I be looking for this issue?
<Lyncos1> hi
<Lyncos1> After upgrading to 1.9  It seems that regiond cannot sync my custom images.. is it a known bug ? I didn't find much
<Razva> metsuke dhcp logs, tcpdump. did your machines connected to the maas-dhcp?
<Lyncos1> I can't see why this happening... I don't see any errors in the logs
<Lyncos1> If I delete that custom image.... the cluster come back in sync.. when I re import it .. it become out of sync.. but I see no errors in the logs
#maas 2016-02-19
<mup> Bug #1547275 opened: [2.0] Can't add a node with power parameters <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547275>
<mup> Bug #1547276 opened: [2.0] "No rack controllers can access the BMC of node: <node>" with wake onlan <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547276>
<mup> Bug #1547275 changed: [2.0] Can't add a node with power parameters <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547275>
<mup> Bug #1547276 changed: [2.0] "No rack controllers can access the BMC of node: <node>" with wake onlan <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547276>
<mup> Bug #1547275 opened: [2.0] Can't add a node with power parameters <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547275>
<mup> Bug #1547276 opened: [2.0] "No rack controllers can access the BMC of node: <node>" with wake onlan <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547276>
<mup> Bug #1547277 opened: [2.0] MAAS prevents adding a machine when it cannot power manage it. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547277>
<mup> Bug #1547277 changed: [2.0] MAAS prevents adding a machine when it cannot power manage it. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547277>
<mup> Bug #1547277 opened: [2.0] MAAS prevents adding a machine when it cannot power manage it. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547277>
<mup> Bug #1547311 opened: Installing MAAS in Trusty fails to restart apache2 (traceback about the maas user when restarting apache2) <amd64> <apport-bug> <trusty> <uec-images> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547311>
<mup> Bug #1547313 opened: newly enlisted nodes have no power type set. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547313>
<maciek> hi all, how can I get maas-image-builder on ubunut 14.04 lts?
<maciek> according to docs: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/os-support.html#maas-image-builder, but: http://pastebin.com/xj3kSnVt
<roaksoax> maciek: maas-image-builder only supports centos. Centos is now vailable in via the 'Images' tabs
<Razva> any idea if MAAS + Autopilot will create a NAT for the LAN nic, or should I manually create it?
<maciek> roaksoax: how about debian? can I make debian image by myself (even manually)?
<kiko> maciek, you should be able to
<kiko> maciek, I'm not entirely sure how the Ubuntu cloud images are built (and how they are converted to curtin format) but blake_r and smoser do
<kiko> s/do/know
<Razva> any idea if MAAS + Autopilot will create a NAT for the LAN nic, or should I manually create it?
<kiko> Razva, hmm, it's a good question
<kiko> Razva, I assume maas+autopilot takes care of everything
<kiko> I know Beret would know
<Razva> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-openstack-with-autopilot < this documentation is so...limited
<Razva> any other link to some decent documentation...?
<kiko> https://help.landscape.canonical.com/
<kiko> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/10/maas-network-layouts-for-the-landscape-autopilot/
<Razva> yeah it seems that you first need to create the lan IP, right?
<smoser> maciek, i've not got debian images, but it wouldnt be terribly difficult.
<smoser> the thing you'd want to model it after is the maas-images code (lp:maas-images) that creates centos images.
<haasn> Trying to deploy Ubuntu 16.04 with MAAS fails because it tries resolving its apt mirrors to IPv6 before IPv4
<haasn> And then it tries accessing this IPv6 address via the configured apt http proxy
<haasn> Which then sends back a 503 because it has no IPv6-capable internet connection
<smoser> haasn, you still around ?
<smoser> is that new ?
<smoser> haasn, i've raised that internally.
<Bofu2U> Any ideas what would cause a 503 error on apt-get update only on like... 40-50% of the repos? Provisioning node (maas headnode) updates fine, others go through it as the proxy
<smoser> Bofu2U, haasn raised this http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/19/%23maas.html#t15:14
<smoser> and i have raised it internal (Canonical) is, so hopefully its being worked.
<smoser> i raised in the past 5 minutes.
<haasn> smoser: I'm back now
<Bofu2U> innnteresting
<Bofu2U> haasn: I wonder if just sysctl disabling ipv6 would fix it
<smoser> on the maas proxy host
<smoser> so it doesn't get a ipv6 address when looking up?
<Bofu2U> rgr
<smoser> i'm not sure what changed though
<Bofu2U> doesn't look like that did it
<Bofu2U> how did you link that to the ipv6 resolution?
<haasn> My issue is not maas-related actually
<haasn> (I think)
<Bofu2U> oh
<Bofu2U> I'm assuming mine is directly related to the maas-proxy
<Bofu2U> headnode is perfectly fine, provisioned machines aren't
<smoser> Bofu2U, the provisioned systems use the maas region controller (or maybe cluster controller)
<smoser> as their proxy
<Bofu2U> yea
<smoser> so in searching for "what changed"...
<smoser> you likely got a libnss3 update on your maas system
<smoser> delivered via security updates for CVE-2016-1938
<haasn> here's the weird thing on my end
<haasn> I have two nodes running as VMs on the same host, using the same networking setup, using the same squid-deb-proxy
<haasn> I deploy one as ubuntu 14.04 and one as ubuntu 16.04
<haasn> And the 14.04 one works and the 16.04 one does not
<haasn> Aren't they just passing the URLs verbatim to the squid proxy?!
<haasn> Hmm, actually no, the 14.04 is still ‘deploying’. I misread it for ‘deployed’
<haasn> Seems it's stuck
<haasn> And it can't `apt update` :(
<smoser> haasn, i'm not sure quite what caused the change
<smoser> but i do believe that you can fix it with adding 'dns_v4_first on' to your appropriate squid.conf
<haasn> I remember trying u16.04 in the past with the same result, but then I went back to 14.04 again and it worked since then
<smoser> if that squid.conf is from maas-proxy, then it is /usr/share/maas/maas-proxy.conf
<smoser> Bofu2U, ^
<haasn> It's a custom squid-deb-proxy, but I'll give it a shot
<haasn> At any rate, after adding that and restarting the server I can get an answer for curl -x mirror:8000 archive.ubuntu.com again
<smoser> haasn, so my experience (which was also a custom squid-deb-proxy)
<smoser> was that yesterday, squid would prefer ipv4 addresses when it resolved ip addresses.
<smoser> but today, it is picking ipv6
<smoser> and it has no ipv6 connectivity
<smoser> so... that isn't going to work
<haasn> smoser: the dns change seems to have fixed it for me
<smoser> haasn, Bofu2U i ipened bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid-deb-proxy/+bug/1547640
<mup> Bug #1547640 opened: proxy tries ipv6 and gets 503 when no ipv6 routes <MAAS:New> <squid (Ubuntu):New> <squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547640>
<haasn> Hmm, fixed the issue but I still can't deploy 16.04. The machine seems to install fine (install log “Installation complete”) but it doesn't reboot or continue the installation
<haasn> I rebooted the node manually and nothing changed
<haasn> Heh, I hopped on a remote shell and looked at what the machine was doing
<haasn> Stuck on 100% CPU in a “booting...”.. probably executing NOOPs for the rest of its life :p
<mup> Bug #1547661 opened: ValidationError for non present architectures when adding a Chassis <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547661>
<fritchie> to commission a node in MAAS does MAAS need to be able to control the power?
<haasn> Hmm, I rebooted my maas server and now the HTTPd is not running (nothing is listening on port 80), what's the service called?
<haasn> Hmm, /usr/share/maas/maas-http.conf is missing apparently
<haasn> Ah, I figured it out. When installed ntp, it removed all of the maas packages again..
<haasn> Because ntp pulled in some library that maas was incompatible with (yet again)
<haasn> It seems basically every `apt upgrade` uninstalls maas
<haasn> Looks like the culprit is maas-region-controller depending on python-django < 1.7, but python-django-1.7.9 being selected while upgrading
<haasn> echo "python-django hold" | dpkg --set-selections # work-around
<fritchie> how can I determine exactly why a node failed commissioning?
#maas 2016-02-20
<haasn> fritchie: with any luck, the “full event log” might have something relevant. Otherwise, try “keep on & start ssh” and ssh in to see if something's up
<haasn> (I think there are log files somewhere)
<mup> Bug #1547732 opened: [2.0] Cannot connect to UI if rack controller cannot be contacted <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547732>
<mup> Bug #1547732 changed: [2.0] Cannot connect to UI if rack controller cannot be contacted <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547732>
<mup> Bug #1547732 opened: [2.0] Cannot connect to UI if rack controller cannot be contacted <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547732>
<fritchie> is there a way to force a node to ready status?
<mup> Bug #1547732 changed: [2.0] Cannot connect to UI if rack controller cannot be contacted <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547732>
<mup> Bug #1547732 opened: [2.0] Cannot connect to UI if rack controller cannot be contacted <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547732>
<durschatz> I'm commissioning 5xBM (SuperMicro) + 1xKVM nodes that all suddenly 'Failed Commissioning' immediately after each PXE boots OK with Cores,RAM,Disks,Storage data is freshly populated in MAAS.  Started happening today with weeks of no issues.  Anyone have clues?
<saket_> hi
<saket_> anyone depolyed autopilot maas
<saket_> hi
<saket_> dweaver
<saket_> do you have experiene on MAAS deployment
<mup> Bug #1547732 changed: [2.0] Cannot connect to UI if rack controller cannot be contacted <MAAS:Fix Committed by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547732>
<mup> Bug #1547853 opened: commission fails after swapping HDD <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547853>
<mup> Bug #1547874 opened: Region still depends on piston instead of piston3 <tech-debt> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547874>
<mup> Bug #1547874 changed: Region still depends on piston instead of piston3 <tech-debt> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547874>
<mup> Bug #1547874 opened: Region still depends on piston instead of piston3 <tech-debt> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547874>
<mup> Bug #1547877 opened: Region uses python3-requests without declaring dependency <tech-debt> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547877>
#maas 2016-02-21
<Razva> hey folks! my maas server has two nics: one for net and one for lan. I've setup the lan nic, via maas, to offer dhcp and dns. dhcp works, dns doesn't. all lan clients get IPs from the maas-dhcp, BUT seems that internet is not accessible from lan clients. should I setup nat, or this should be done by maas?
<haasn> MAAS does not automatically set up NAT/routing or anything
<haasn> for DNS, make sure they have the maas server as their primary DNS resolver
<Razva> haasn should I use the internal or external IP?
<Razva> when deploying openstack with juju: Failed to get ip directly: [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<mup> Bug #1547640 changed: proxy tries ipv6 and gets 503 when no ipv6 routes <cloud-installer> <squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <squid3 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547640>
<mup> Bug #1547640 opened: proxy tries ipv6 and gets 503 when no ipv6 routes <cloud-installer> <squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <squid3 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547640>
<mup> Bug #1547640 changed: proxy tries ipv6 and gets 503 when no ipv6 routes <cloud-installer> <squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <squid3 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547640>
<mup> Bug #1547640 opened: proxy tries ipv6 and gets 503 when no ipv6 routes <cloud-installer> <squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <squid3 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547640>
<mup> Bug #1547640 changed: proxy tries ipv6 and gets 503 when no ipv6 routes <cloud-installer> <squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <squid3 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547640>
<mup> Bug #1547640 opened: proxy tries ipv6 and gets 503 when no ipv6 routes <cloud-installer> <squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <squid3 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547640>
<mup> Bug #1547640 changed: proxy tries ipv6 and gets 503 when no ipv6 routes <cloud-installer> <squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <squid3 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547640>
<koaps> hello
<koaps> does anyone know if there's way to add a route to nodes when MAAS deploys the OS? via cloud-init or something? I tried adding a static-route in dhcp but the nodes don't seem to get it
#maas 2017-02-13
<BlackDex> Hello there, Is it possible to let maas create a swap partition by default
<kklimonda> I have a node that is failing to commission, with systemd message "media-root\x2dro.mount: Unit bound to inactive unit dev-disk-by (uscsi target)
<kklimonda> I can't really scroll up, the only relevant message on the screen is "initiator reported error (15 - session exists)"
<Fl1nt> Good morning everyone!!!
<Fl1nt> Is there a way to backup the MAAS configuration?
<Fl1nt> Is there a way to make a DNS/Zone a default one?
<Fl1nt> Is there a way to set default node name instead of the random one?
<Fl1nt> I mean, not manually of course
<zeestrat> Fl1nt: See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maas-devel/2017-February/002368.html regarding backup/restore of MAAS.
<Fl1nt> zeestrat: nice! thanks a lot :D
<mup> Bug #1664248 opened: On Ubuntu 14.04 with backports pocket disabled maas fails to boot the ephemeral image  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664248>
<kklimonda> after node finishes installation, where can I find cloud-init-output.log with all messages?
<pmatulis> somewhere under /var/log/maas prolly
<mup> Bug #1664285 opened: [2.2] node-results 'data' returns in clear text and not base64 <api-regression-testing> <MAAS:New for ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664285>
<mup> Bug #1662946 changed: MTU is not set correctly on VLAN if raw device is unconfigured <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662946>
<mup> Bug #1663651 changed: [2.2, rev5710] MAAS has 'test' action, but it has nothing in it. <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663651>
<stormmore> hey so how do a change the default domain from maas to say com.local?
<mup> Bug #1664384 opened: [2.1] Support configuring components and sources <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664384>
<mup> Bug #1664384 changed: [2.1] Support configuring components and disabling deb-src <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664384>
<mup> Bug #1664384 opened: [2.1] Support configuring components and disabling deb-src <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664384>
<zeestrat> stormmore: You can change it via the CLI. Think it's something like  "maas <profile> domain update -h"
<stormmore> cool thanks zeestrat, got sidetracked on to a different task
<zeestrat> stormmore: that should display the different parameters
<zeestrat> stormmore: the ID of the default domain is probably 0, but you can list them with maas profile domains read
<mmxe> HI again.
<mmxe> I'm still interested in getting access to cloud-init logs on my nodes which are in "Failed commissioning" status. The documentation seems to be outdated in regard to the script suggested here —> https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/troubleshoot-faq#debugging-ephemeral-image
<mmxe> there's no "root-image" when I check the path provided in the script.
#maas 2017-02-14
<mup> Bug #1664424 opened: Add easy BMC console access to MAAS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664424>
<MaWe_> client ntp error while commissioning: /usr/sbin/ntpd: error while loading shared libraries: libcap.so.2: cannot stat shared object: Permission denied
<MaWe_> I've done commissioning with ssh access. After connecting to maas-client 'service ntp restart' failed with the error above
<MaWe_> any suggestions?
<MaWe_> -- Unit ntp.service has begun starting up. Feb 14 10:55:14 ech2 ntp[7535]:  * Starting NTP server ntpd Feb 14 10:55:14 ech2 audit[7544]: AVC apparmor="DENIED" operation="getattr" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13 profile="/usr/sbin/ntpd" name="overlay/etc/ld.so Feb 14 10:55:14 ech2 audit[7544]: AVC apparmor="DENIED" operation="getattr" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13 profile="/usr/sbin/ntpd" n
<MaWe_> upps... sorry strange newlines :-(
<MaWe_> ?
<mup> Bug #1533719 changed: Adding a device with a MAC address that's belongs to another node, fails without providing any feedback <error-surface> <MAAS:Fix Released> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <MAAS 2.1:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533719>
<mup> Bug #1664558 opened: [UI] Save machine without MAC address does nothing <error-surface> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664558>
<MaWe_> Hello there, I had a strange error while commisioning: "update clock skew to -7324" and "http error 401"
<MaWe_> after investigating a bit I found out that my client is not able to start ntpd
<MaWe_> -- Unit ntp.service has begun starting up.
<MaWe_> Feb 14 10:55:14 ech2 ntp[7535]:  * Starting NTP server ntpd
<MaWe_> Feb 14 10:55:14 ech2 audit[7544]: AVC apparmor="DENIED" operation="getattr" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13 profile="/usr/sbin/ntpd" name="overlay/etc/ld.so
<MaWe_> Feb 14 10:55:14 ech2 audit[7544]: AVC apparmor="DENIED" operation="getattr" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13 profile="/usr/sbin/ntpd" name="lib/x86_64-linux-
<MaWe_> Feb 14 10:55:14 ech2 kernel: audit: type=1400 audit(1487069714.478:32): apparmor="DENIED" operation="getattr" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13 profile="/usr/
<MaWe_> Feb 14 10:55:14 ech2 kernel: audit: type=1400 audit(1487069714.478:33): apparmor="DENIED" operation="getattr" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13 profile="/usr/
<MaWe_> Feb 14 10:55:14 ech2 ntp[7535]: /usr/sbin/ntpd: error while loading shared libraries: libcap.so.2: cannot stat shared object: Permission denied
<MaWe_> Feb 14 10:55:14 ech2 ntp[7535]:    ...fail!
<MaWe_> Installation is quite new ... any suggestions?
<kklimonda> any idea why after trusty deployment sources.list is being overwritten by defaults?
<mup> Bug #1664558 changed: [UI] Save machine without MAC address does nothing <error-surface> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664558>
<mup> Bug #1533719 opened: Adding a device with a MAC address that's belongs to another node, fails without providing any feedback <error-surface> <MAAS:Fix Released> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <MAAS 2.1:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533719>
<mup> Bug #1533719 changed: Adding a device with a MAC address that's belongs to another node, fails without providing any feedback <error-surface> <MAAS:Fix Released> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <MAAS 2.1:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533719>
<mup> Bug #1664558 opened: [UI] Save machine without MAC address does nothing <error-surface> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664558>
<mup> Bug #1664563 opened: Abort fails when deploying <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664563>
<mup> Bug #1664563 changed: Abort fails when deploying <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664563>
<mup> Bug #1664563 opened: Abort fails when deploying <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664563>
<mup> Bug #1664618 opened: Spurious test failure in TestPostgresListenerService.test__handles_missing_system_handler_on_notification <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664618>
<mup> Bug #1664618 changed: Spurious test failure in TestPostgresListenerService.test__handles_missing_system_handler_on_notification <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664618>
<mup> Bug #1664618 opened: Spurious test failure in TestPostgresListenerService.test__handles_missing_system_handler_on_notification <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664618>
<myra> hello world !
<myra> Is anyone here expert in MaaS ?
<bdx> myra: you will find a myriad of the type here :-)
<myra> a what ?
<myra> ...
<ms2i> 	Can anyone point me in the right direction regarding discovery of new nodes and subsequent commissioning? I have 10 nodes in "New" status and I can't see in the GUI how any "New" node is related to IP addresses in the BMC subnet of my nodes.
<ms2i> When I randomly set the power IP of a node and then select the "Commission" action, I can see in the MAAS logs that MAAS has a different idea about which node name is associated with that power IP.
<ms2i> How can I see the associations that MAAS has pre-determined? And why am I asked to enter a power IP if there's already a mapping buried somewhere inside MAAS?
<ms2i> I'm able to commission nodes successfully only by guessing at the power IP, then selecting the commission action, then aborting the action when I see what the actual node name connected to that power IP is, then configuring that node name that appears in the rsyslog folder with the Power IP I selected originally.
<ms2i> There must be something wrong here. What am I missing? This can't possibly be intended behavior can it?
<ms2i> My BMC/IPMI network ports are on their own VLAN, and the machine's also have a 10Gbe port on another VLAN. These are Quanta Opencompute nodes and have two MAC addresses associated with the BMC port, so the same physical port can be used by the OS as well.
<mup> Bug #1661022 changed: [2.2beta1] artifact collection fails because of MAAS 2.2 API errors - TypeError: Incorrect padding <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661022>
<myra>  how I can deploy a Debian image on Maas ?
<myra> All I found were Ubuntu releases and CentOS and I tried with the custom image option but I just didn't know how to do it. Is it not supported? because if so, they didn't mention it in the docs.
<mup> Bug #1661022 opened: [2.2beta1] artifact collection fails because of MAAS 2.2 API errors - TypeError: Incorrect padding <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661022>
<mup> Bug #1661022 changed: [2.2beta1] artifact collection fails because of MAAS 2.2 API errors - TypeError: Incorrect padding <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661022>
<mate_> how I can deploy a Debian image on Maas ?
<mate_> All I found were Ubuntu releases and CentOS and I tried with the custom image option but I just didn't know how to do it. Is it not supported? because if so, they didn't mention it in the docs.
<mup> Bug #1664664 opened: Compose causes infinite loop on MAAS rack <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664664>
<mup> Bug #1664667 opened: Pod architectures are listed multiple times <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664667>
<cj9255> JOIN
<mup> Bug #1660182 changed: [2.1.2] not able to locate regiond connection issue log messages in regiond.log and rackd.log <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660182>
<mup> Bug #1664732 opened: Deleting RSD Pod fails because it tries deleting composed node twice. <MAAS:Confirmed for blake-rouse> <MAAS RSD :Confirmed for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664732>
<mup> Bug #1664732 changed: Deleting RSD Pod fails because it tries deleting composed node twice. <MAAS:Confirmed for blake-rouse> <MAAS RSD :Confirmed for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664732>
<mup_> Bug #1664732 opened: Deleting RSD Pod fails because it tries deleting composed node twice. <MAAS:Confirmed for blake-rouse> <MAAS RSD :Confirmed for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664732>
<mup> Bug #1310846 changed: amt template gives up way too easily <patch> <MAAS:Fix Released by kirkland> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310846>
<mup> Bug #1664748 opened: wifi connection drops, reconnects every 10 minutes <maas-at-home> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664748>
<mup> Bug #1664751 opened: assign static ip from the web ui <maas-at-home> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664751>
<mup> Bug #1664751 changed: assign static ip from the web ui <maas-at-home> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664751>
#maas 2017-02-15
<mup> Bug #1664748 changed: wifi connection drops, reconnects every 10 minutes <maas-at-home> <maas (Ubuntu):Opinion> <network-manager (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664748>
<shahaan> Guys, I am getting the same output (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1303934), when deploying a node with multiple disks on the same controller. I am using MAAS Version 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1 (16.04.1)
<shahaan> Is this "sda" stuff hardcoded somewhere ??
<mup> Bug #1664813 opened: [2.2] Cannot add a static route in the UI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664813>
<mup> Bug #1664822 opened: [2.2] MAAS IPMI autodiscover should enable IPMI-over-LAN if disabled <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664822>
<myra> how I can deploy a Debian image on Maas. All I found were Ubuntu releases and CentOS and I tried with the custom image option but I just didn't know how to do it. Is it not supported? because if so, they didn't mention it in the docs.
<myra> hello ? can anyone help  ?
<MaWe_> @myra: I'm not an expert in maas but it's an importand question for me as well
<MaWe_> one of my next steps will be the maas debian integration.
<BlackDex> Can we create a swap parition by default with maas? Or do i need to create that partition everytime i add a new machine?
<mup> Bug #1664882 opened: Add link to web interface of OOB management/power IP address in web UI  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664882>
<junaidali> Hi, how can we update the fabric of an interface using CLI?
<myra> hello
<myra> how I can deploy a Debian image on Maas. All I found were Ubuntu releases and CentOS and I tried with the custom image option but I just didn't know how to do it. Is it not supported? because if so, they didn't mention it in the docs.
<hachi> junaidali: use: maas $maas_profile fabric update $fabric_id name=$name
<junaidali> hachi: will it not just update the name of fabric?
<junaidali> I'm trying to attach subnet on fabric-3 but maas cli seems to be only picking subnets from fabric-0
<junaidali> I'm using this command
<junaidali> maas maascli interface link-subnet 4ryhwa eno2 mode=AUTO subnet=192.168.246.0/24
<junaidali> I'm trying to link the mentioned subnet with interface 'eno2'
<junaidali> but the subnet is not in fabric-4, so it errors '{"subnet": ["Select a valid choice. That choice is not one of the available choices.", "This field is required."]}'
<hachi> ah, you have another problem then. you want eno2 to be on fabric-4 ?
<junaidali> yes
<junaidali>  or if I can move subnet to fabric-0 that will work too
<junaidali> but I am unable to move subnet to fabric-0 as well :(
<hachi> junaidali : wait a sec please ....
<Myra> Hello !
<Myra> how I can deploy a Debian image on Maas. All I found were Ubuntu releases and CentOS and I tried with the custom image option but I just didn't know how to do it. Is it not supported? because if so, they didn't mention it in the docs.
<Myra> so can anyone here help me ?
<junaidali> Myra: MaWe_ replied you earlier when you got offline
<junaidali> let me quote his reply here
<junaidali> "@myra: I'm not an expert in maas but it's an importand question for me as well"
<junaidali> "one of my next steps will be the maas debian integration. "
<Myra>  Thanks but that doesnt quite help does it now
<Myra> I've been stuck for over a week now and I just couldnt find a way to do it or someone to help
<Myra> so someone advised me to post it here on this chat
<hachi> junaidali : i think you need to update the interfaces to be linked to the $fabric you want using :maas $maasadmin interface update .....
<hachi> but i am not sure i cannot test it right know.
<hachi> if you are interested,
<hachi> recently i have written a bunch of shell functions to automate these things:
<hachi> https://github.com/hamzaachi/maas_scripts
<hachi>  i will add a README file later on on how to use them
<myra> the powers keep turning off for some reason
<myra> but thanks hamza
<myra> I will try that and tell you
<myra> but what do I do after updating the interfaces ? where am I going to find the debian image ?
<hachi> myra: i am sorry i don't now much about MAAS images, iam familiar with MAAS CLI.
<hachi>  i just use the default images for now
<hachi> :)
<myra> can't I import a Debian image with that sstreams option ?
<junaidali> thanks hachi for the script, it is indeed very helpful. Sorry for late reply, I had to offline for a while.
<Myra> Hello again
<mup> Bug #1664987 opened: Documentation Link Broken <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664987>
<mup> Bug #1664996 opened: MaaS Install Rack Controller:  Instructions Unclear <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664996>
<mup> Bug #1665000 opened: Column Sort on Nodes page is broken <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665000>
<mup> Bug #1663324 changed: Maas Region Controller fails to install using external postgres via debconf <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663324>
<mup> Bug #1663324 opened: Maas Region Controller fails to install using external postgres via debconf <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663324>
<mup> Bug #1665038 opened: [2.2] Moving a subnet from one fabric/vlan to another, did not automatically update the rack controller <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665038>
<mup> Bug #1665057 opened: No Save button on fabric/vlan/subnets <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665057>
<mup> Bug #1665057 changed: No Save button on fabric/vlan/subnets <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665057>
<spaok> is there a way to turn off the intro stuff in MAAS 2.1.3
<spaok>  got it
<spaok> nope
<mup> Bug #1635069 changed: [web UI] subnet settings are dangerously easy to change <docteam> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635069>
<mup> Bug #1665104 opened: ARM64 Gigabyte server sometimes fails to enlist in CI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665104>
<pmatulis> spaok, what intro stuff?
<kklimonda> some of my servers expose serial-over-lan over ttyS1 serial interface, how can I modify curtin to create /etc/init/ttyS1.conf (just like uncloud-init creates /etc/init/ttyS0.conf)
<kklimonda> or should I just edit the image itself and put all logic inside?
<kklimonda> does https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.7/development/preseeds.html#user-provided-preseeds still apply to 2.1.x release?
<spaok> pmatulis: on first login to the MAAS webui in 2.1.3 you get prompted by a intro page
<spaok> maas maas maas set-config name=completed_intro value=true
<spaok> turns off the first page, but there's a second one
<pmatulis> spaok, ohh the config journey. ok
<spaok> ya, just don't need that page showing up :)
<pmatulis> interesting that the API call only turns off the first page. i consider that a bug
<pmatulis> consider filing a bug on it
<spaok> kk
<spaok> I'll try a container rebuild with the option set and see if I get it
<spaok> when I tried setting if after I still saw the user intro
<pmatulis> thanks. i didn't know about this API call
<mup> Bug #1665143 opened: commissioning does not discover block devices on HP ProLiant DL360 Gen9 servers <cdoqa-blocker> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665143>
#maas 2017-02-16
<johughes> Hi, I'm trying to enable DHCP server for a subnet in MAAS. In the GUI, there is no 'Provide DHCP' option in the take action drop down.
<johughes> When trying to do the same over CLI, the response is "dchp can only be turned on when a primary rack controller is set"
<johughes> I have a rack controller up and running, I can see it on the nodes page.
<errr> does anyone happen to know of a more complete python wrapper for the maas api? I found this: https://github.com/maas/python-libmaas but its not very complete..
<Raj__> hi
<griznog> Hi, I run a cluster where teh nodes are stateless, with the OS running in RAM via a PXE boot. Does maas support this for CentOS 6 & 7?
<myra> hello again
<myra> I'm still stuck on  how to deploy a Debian image on MaaS ...
<kklimonda> is there an overview of fabrics, spaces, vlans and subnets somewhere I can read on?
<kklimonda> "consistent interconnected VLANs capable of mutual communication" sounds like gibberish.
<mup> Bug #1665316 opened: maas get-config API endpoint should dump all configuration if no config field name is specified <api> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665316>
<mup> Bug #1664987 changed: Documentation Link Broken <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664987>
<mrjazzcat> I can't find MAAS 2.x documentation on adding a commissioning script.  Do I add a bash script from the MAAS GUI and MAAS takes care of merging that into the cloud-init process?
<palmertime> From the CLI, how do i get a list of users that have been created with maas createadmin?
<palmertime> For instance if i create an admin user 'root', how would i know if that users was created?
<pmatulis> palmertime, try 'maas $PROFILE users read'
<palmertime> pmatulis: thanks for the info.  I'll try that.
<palmertime> pmatulis: That worked thanks.
<junaidali> Hi, using CLI how can we assign tags while creating a machine?
<junaidali> I've tried using tags="<tag_name>" key pair but that didn't work
<pmatulis> junaidali, what do you mean by 'creating a machine'?
<pmatulis> afaik, you need to create the tag and assign it to a node separately
<pmatulis> maas $PROFILE tags create name=$TAG
<pmatulis> maas $PROFILE tag update-nodes $TAG add=$SYSTEM_ID
<mup> Bug #1665459 opened: MaaS devel bad request routing on PXE <devel> <maas> <pxe> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665459>
<mup> Bug #1665476 opened: Unable to update iprange user by name via API <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665476>
<mup> Bug #1665478 opened: [2.2] MAAS shows 'Testing node' as an status instead of 'Testing' <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665478>
<mup> Bug #1665479 opened: [2.2] Machine went into Testing mode when there were not Testing scripts select <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665479>
<mup> Bug #1665478 changed: [2.2] MAAS shows 'Testing node' as an status instead of 'Testing' <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665478>
<mup> Bug #1665479 changed: [2.2] Machine went into Testing mode when there were not Testing scripts select <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665479>
<mup> Bug #1665478 opened: [2.2] MAAS shows 'Testing node' as an status instead of 'Testing' <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665478>
<mup> Bug #1665459 changed: MaaS devel bad request routing on PXE <devel> <maas> <pxe> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665459>
<mup> Bug #1665482 opened: [2.2] MAAS shows install.log from previous deploy on a machine that failed to commission <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665482>
<mup> Bug #1665459 opened: MaaS devel bad request routing on PXE <devel> <maas> <pxe> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665459>
#maas 2017-02-17
<mup> Bug #1660860 changed: mdadm error message during 14.04 deploy <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660860>
<mup> Bug #1665649 opened: [2.2] Adding custom repositories does not validate missing key <error-surface> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665649>
<Chaitu> After PXE booting the server they get the DHCP IP and boot the image
<Chaitu> While booting up the server again tries to do DHCP but this time the MAAS server is not responding
<pmatulis> Chaitu, why was the server booting up again?
<Chaitu> @ pmatulis ; First DHCP attempt for PXE boot to get the pxelinux file and second was when its loading the image
<Chaitu> console log is "IP-config: eno1 hardware address <mac address> mtu 1500 DHCP RARP "
<Chaitu> hostname maas-enlist  IP-Config: no response after 25 secs -giving up
<Chaitu> this is with HP Gen 8 server
<Chaitu> MAAS - controller is running as a VM
<mup> Bug #1665680 opened: Deploying nodes in multiple VLANs fails due to RPF filtering <maas> <maas (Ubuntu):New for maas> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665680>
<Chaitu> Hi
<Chaitu> nodes are not booting over PXE.
<Chaitu> below is the message display on the console
<Chaitu> console log is "IP-config: eno1 hardware address <mac address> mtu 1500 DHCP RARP "
<Chaitu> hostname maas-enlist  IP-Config: no response after 64 secs -giving up
<pmatulis> Chaitu, sounds like dhcp is not configured for the correct machine subnet. please check
<Chaitu> Pmatulis, But during the initial boot DHCP request is servered.
<Chaitu> I mean when the Server tries to boot over the NIC card . It get the IP address and boots.
<Chaitu> And DHCP server is also managed by MAAS
<pmatulis> Chaitu, right, for enlistment. just confirm
<Chaitu> Pmatulis, I have checked it . config seems to be good.
<Chaitu> Is there any way to dump the config so that it can be verified
<Chaitu> After its fall back to busybox, I can tun dhclient and it get the IP address
<myra> hello
<myra> why does this error keep popping up whenever I try using boot-resources or any other command ? error: argument COMMAND: invalid choice u'admin' (choose from u'list', u'login', u'logout', u'refresh')
<brendand> myra, have you created a profile by running maas login <maas url>?
<mup> Bug #1665680 opened: Deploying nodes in multiple VLANs fails due to RPF filtering <maas> <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New for maas> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665680>
<myra> yes and I am indeed logged in
<myra> am I missing a packge or something ?
<brendand> so you do : maas admin boot-resources read?
<myra> yes I do that and it tells me that boot-resources doesn't exist
<myra> it tells me to choose from: files, nodes, node-group and version
<brendand> myra, which maas version?
<myra> 1.9
<myra> 1.9.4
<brendand> ah
<myra> I'm using a ubuntu 14.04
<brendand> myra, where are you running the command?
<myra> cli
<brendand> myra, are you running it on the same machine as the maas server?
<myra> yes
<brendand> myra, can you run maas list and paste it here: paste.ubuntu.com?
<myra> paste.ubuntu.com/24014965
<brendand> myra, now 'maas admin --help'
<myra> paste.ubuntu.com/24015005
<brendand> myra, try 'maas refresh' then the same command again
<myra> still the same thing
<brendand> that's very odd
<_flx> hi. do you guys provision the node with apps/libs (ansible/chef/puppet) everytime a node is deployed?
<brendand> _flx, no only the base ubuntu install
<brendand> but there are ways you can add extra things
<_flx> brendand, and what do you use afterward to install stuff on the node?
<brendand> _flx, ah you mean in that way
<brendand> the main way to deploy services is with juju
<_flx> I see. Thaks
<myra> why do I only have four commands with maas admin ? shouldnt there be more ?
<myra> when I do maas admin boot-resources this error pops out paste.ubuntu.com/24015254
#maas 2017-02-18
<mpontillo> hm, I guess myra left. I was going to suggest running: curl http://<maas-ip-address>:5240/MAAS/api/1.0/describe/ | jq
<mpontillo> I wonder if the describe command is able to finish describing the API.
<mup> Bug #1650587 changed: [FUJ]  It is not clear for users that they need to click on 'Save Selection' to start importing new images <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650587>
<ybaumy> hi. anybody knows maybe how to add vmware chassis with self signed cert? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24018648/
<ybaumy> i already imported it to my local maas installation and ran dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates
<ybaumy> but im still getting the error. when trying to add the vmware chassis on the cli the maas command changed and doesnt know profile option anymore
<ybaumy> could you guys implement an option for importing with unverified ssl cert?
<ybaumy> nobody here?
<ybaumy> anyone?
<ybaumy> i must say that this is really poorly implemented and this for varios versions
<ybaumy> as i read in several threads it was working in old ubuntu versions
<ybaumy> but python changed
<ybaumy> so your documentation should at least point to a workaround.
<ybaumy> why add vmware in the first place if its not working
<ybaumy> just tell if i waste my time here
<ybaumy> at least
<ybaumy> ok i had to login to the cli. which is new. and then maas baum machine ... to add the server with unverified https option
<ybaumy> now it worked
<myra> does the "boot-resources" command in maas cli needs a package or something? because whenever I type it this error pops out "argument COMMAND: invalid choice: u'boot-resources' (choose from 'files', 'node-groups', 'nodes', 'version')"
<pmatulis> myra, what exact command did you use?
<myra> pmatulis, boot-resources command
<Sarah__> "argument COMMAND: invalid choice: u'boot-resources' (choose from 'files', 'node-groups', 'nodes', 'version')" when trying the command "boot-resources"
<Sarah__> any ideas ?
<mpontillo> Sarah__: what version of MAAS is this?
<pmatulis> pmatulis, i meant the exact invocation
<pmatulis> grrr
<Sarah__> 1.9.4
<Sarah__> sorry for replying late
<mpontillo> Sarah__: can you do: apt-get install -yu jq ; curl http://localhost:5240/MAAS/api/1.0/describe/ | jq
<mpontillo> ^ on the MAAS server
<mpontillo> I want to see if the describe endpoint is providing complete information
<Sarah__> sure hold on
<sarah__> here's the results http://paste.ubuntu.com/24022548/
<mpontillo> sarah__: can you include the complete command? I think there might have been a mistake
<mpontillo> curl http://localhost:5240/MAAS/api/1.0/describe/ | jq
<mpontillo> sarah__: there should be lots of output... here's what it looks like for me on MAAS 2.x http://paste.ubuntu.com/24022567/
<sarah__> paste.ubuntu.com/24022568
<mpontillo> sarah__: hm, ok, try without jq then. jq will nicely format JSON output for you. but if you aren't getting JSON output it won't work
<mpontillo> sarah__: oh, I guess you missed the /1.0/ in that command. that is required
<sarah__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24022591/
<sarah__> and with the jq it just says "failed writing body"
<mpontillo> sarah__: can you post the contents of your /var/log/maas/regiond.log and /var/log/maas/maas.log?
<mpontillo> sarah__: also I would like to see the output of "env" on your system if you don't mind
<mpontillo> sarah__: the fact that jq failed tells us something: it seems that on your system, for some reason, we don't seem to be getting valid JSON. that could interfere with the CLI's ability to read the description of the API and present you with the commands
#maas 2017-02-19
<sarah__> mpontillo, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/24025389/
<sarah__> and I couldnt paste the region.log in the pastebin
<sarah__> https://files.fm/u/sje8vraz#_
<sarah__> that's the regiond file
<mpontillo> sarah__: which version(s) of Ubuntu are you running? If you are on 14.04, the supported MAAS release is 1.9.x. If you are on 16.04, the supported MAAS release is 2.x. the reason I ask is, in your regiond.log I see references to API 2.0. while I think that should work fine, it's a hint that there might be an unsupported combination of versions
<mpontillo> I would not recommend running MAAS on a non-LTS Ubuntu release.
<sarah__> 14.04
<sarah__> and its using the API 1.0
<mpontillo> sarah__: can you integrity check your MAAS install? such as:
<mpontillo> sudo apt-get install -yu debsums
<mpontillo> debsums -s $(dpkg --get-selections | grep maas | awk '{print $1}')
<mpontillo> sarah__: also I would really like to know what your $LANG (or any other environment variable that might affect character encoding) is set to; it might be that the API description is being truncated for some encoding-specific reason
#maas 2018-02-12
<BlackDex> Hello there
<BlackDex> i'm having some issues with maas 2.1.4. Commissioning a new node results in "401 UNAUTHORIZED" messages when trying to access the maas-commissioning-scripts
<BlackDex> the time/date is correct on the node, NTP is set to the maas node it self. squid proxy also works.
<BlackDex> so i don't understand what is wrong :S
<BlackDex> i do see NTP errors during the commissiong
<BlackDex> about not beiing able to access a specific lib and apparmor is also complainging about that
<mup> Bug #1748875 opened: Unable to deploy Bionic on bare-metals with MaaS 2.3.0 <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748875>
<BlackDex> Oke, seems if i use the hwe kernel instead of the GA it seems to work
<xygnal> roaksoax: please take a look at 1744765 again.
<roaksoax> xygnal:thanks, i'll take a look as soon as i can, we are swamped at the moment
<xygnal> roaksoax: ty sir
<mup> Bug #1748929 opened: [2.4, CI]  [critical] Failure when cancelling hook <performance> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748929>
<mup> Bug #1678362 changed: Support ZFS root and/or ZFS only installs <curtin:In Progress by raharper> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1678362>
<mup> Bug #1748875 changed: Unable to deploy Bionic on bare-metals with MaaS 2.3.0 <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <cloud-images:New> <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748875>
<mup> Bug #1749017 opened: [2.4, API] 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'system_id' when querying for Audit Events <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749017>
<admin0> hi all.. is there a way to have maas run some bash script or ansible at the end of deployment ?
<admin0> or add custom usernames, password, setup root pass etc ?
<mup> Bug #1749021 opened: [2.4] MAAS regiond takes too long to restart/stop <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749021>
#maas 2018-02-13
<BlackDex> admin0: there are some ways by adding/changing the curtin installer scripts if i'm correct. But not easy.
<BlackDex> admin0: You can check this article, maybe it will help you: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/06/02/customising-maas-installs/
<admin0> BlackDex, thanks
<admin0> checking
<admin0> BlackDex, exactly what i needed
<admin0> many thanks
<BlackDex> admin0: yw :)
<mup> Bug #1749210 opened: node powered off after reboot from rescue mode <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749210>
<mup> Bug #1749210 opened: node powered off after reboot from rescue mode <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749210>
<mup> Bug #1741013 changed: [Wishlist] Ability that can add custom cloud-init configuration <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741013>
<mup> Bug #1749246 opened: nodes boot into 4.13 (hwe kernel) with no minimum kernel set <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749246>
<xygnal> roaksoax: ping
<mup> Bug #1749246 opened: nodes boot into 4.13 (hwe kernel) with no minimum kernel set <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <MAAS:Incomplete> <maas (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749246>
<mup> Bug #1749246 changed: nodes boot into 4.13 (hwe kernel) with no minimum kernel set <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <MAAS:Incomplete> <maas (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749246>
<mup> Bug #1749246 opened: nodes boot into 4.13 (hwe kernel) with no minimum kernel set <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <MAAS:Incomplete> <maas (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749246>
<xygnal> mpontillo: ping
<roaksoax> xygnal: pong
<xygnal> roaksoax:  json outputs in that bug report for you. needs review and next stepzn
<xygnal> 1744765
<roaksoax> xygnal: I saw, thank you. Were you able to try a test environment in hardware?
<xygnal> no. my team is not convinced you have enough evidence to prove it as a vmware issue so they have not been in a hurry to try it.
<xygnal> do you have a technical theory WHYn
<xygnal> ?
<xygnal> we dont see any indication of perf issues on the box itself.
<xygnal> just the app, which by itself, consumes all memory regularly.
<xygnal> even with 8 threads now,  no change.
<xygnal> cli commands are still quick
<xygnal> only UI impacted
<roaksoax> xygnal: are you running xenial? or are you running a newer version ?
<xygnal> 16.04.3
<xygnal> yes xenial
<jtcressy> Does anyone know why a MAAS controller would fail to set a static IP on an interface? Once I set the interface to an IP, the physical adapter is never changed (verified with ip addr show) and upon reboot, the controller shows the interface as unconfigured. What's wrong?
<mpontillo> xygnal: sorry for slow responses; I'm swamped with other work
<mpontillo> xygnal: when you say "by itself", are you saying that even if there are zero users of the web UI, there are still issues?
<mpontillo> jtcressy: at what point does it change? how are you setting the static IP?
<jtcressy> Nodes>Controllers>(my only controller)>Interfaces>(second ethernet adapter)> edit physical
<jtcressy> Am I wrong in assuming that the MAAS server would change the IP configuration of interfaces on the server it's running on?
<roaksoax> jtcressy: the maas controller doesn't change interface configuration
<roaksoax> jtcressy: is this a physical interface ? have you restarted maas-rackd again ?
<jtcressy> It is a physical interface
<jtcressy> So, then what I need to do is configure the interface via /etc/network/interfaces and then maas will be able to use it?
<jtcressy> (fyi the way I have this setup is one interface is management network that provides dhcp and the other interface is the rack that the controller should provide DHCP to)
<xygnal> i double  checked this and even maas cli takes ages to complete a machines read.
<xygnal> er no..
<xygnal> not ages.... 120 seconds
<roaksoax> xygnal: yeah that's a non issue with the cli
<roaksoax> known*&
<mpontillo> jtcressy: yes, for controllers MAAS uses the interfaces as-configured.
<xygnal> only the ui is slow.  monsterously slow. even takes several minutes to see a node page. like, just a single node's page.
<jtcressy> yaaay stuff works after doing all the static assignment stuff in etc/network/interfaces
<jtcressy> How can I reconfigure dhcp? machines timeout on trying to get tftp
<jtcressy> PXE E32: TFTP open timeout
<jtcressy> commissioning node just sits there spinning and doing nothing
<jtcressy> have wireshark open and I see the TFTP requests on the wire. maas server just doesn't reply atall
<mup> Bug #1749281 opened: MAAS 2.3 does not revert system proxy back to original state when MAAS is removed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749281>
<jtcressy> Wait, do I have to manually install an OS on machines before I can commission it?
<mpontillo> jtcressy: once you enable DHCP in MAAS, machines that boot from your DHCP-enabled VLAN should enlist automatically. are you saying MAAS is responding to DHCP but not TFTP requests? are you using any kind of network filtering, DHCP forwarding, or third-party DHCP server, or are your machines just booting directly onto a DHCP-enabled VLAN?
<jtcressy> the machines are directly getting DHCP from the maas machine
<jtcressy> absolutely zero network filtering. I have a gateway at the '.1' address of the network which is declared accordingly on the maas server
<jtcressy> maas server is at '.2' with a static address
<jtcressy> and that '.2' address is declared as the dhcp address for the maas controller
<mpontillo> jtcressy: can you pastebin the output of /usr/lib/maas/maas-test-enlistment?
<jtcressy> mpontillo: https://pastebin.com/wJUjUYNL
<mpontillo> jtcressy: er, I meant for you to execute the script so I could see its output; sorry if that wasn't clear
<jtcressy> oh ok
<jtcressy> mpontillo: https://pastebin.com/1C70p445
<jtcressy> mpontillo: FYI, I just checked 'netstat -tnap | grep LISTEN' and port 69 does NOT show up in the output!!!!
<mpontillo> jtcressy: well, looks like the TFTP server is responding and serving up bootloaders - at least when the test script runs. you can see that TFTP is indeed responding, so not sure why your command doesn't see it.
<mpontillo> jtcressy: I would try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow maas-rack-controller`and make sure that the URL specified is a URL that the booting machines will be able to reach
<mpontillo> jtcressy: by default it uses `localhost`, which tries to determine the URL for enlisting nodes to use automatically - this doesn't always work
<jtcressy> ok, i set the api address accordingly
<jtcressy> rebooting a node still results in tftp timeout and a bunch of node -> maas controller tftp read requests on the wire
<jtcressy> What should I do when TFTP is apparently *non-functional* ?
<mpontillo> jtcressy: is there anything else about your setup that might be unusual? your pastebin proved that TFTP works to some extent; the `maas-test-enlistment` script basically uses `curl`to mimic what the bootloader does, and you can see the MAAS TFTP server responding
<jtcressy> but this is weird.... netstat shows that port 69 is NOT listening, so how did the script verify that tftp was working?
<mpontillo> jtcressy: well, that's why I was wondering if there was something unusual in your setup. ;-)
<jtcressy> I installed this maas server from the "install maas region controller" option at the boot prompt of the installer ISO
<jtcressy> and running this all in vmware shouldnt affect it as long as i have the networking in order, which I've verified using wireshark
<jtcressy> and the fact that they can communicate with maas via dhcp
<mpontillo> jtcressy: netstat doesn't show udp ports in LISTEN mode; if you grep your netstat for "udp" you will most likely see the open ports
<mpontillo> jtcressy: for example, I see `udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:69            0.0.0.0:*                           10842/python3` on my test MAAS
<jtcressy> just 'netstat -na | grep udp' ?
<mpontillo> jtcressy: I used `netstat -anp | grep udp`
<mpontillo> jtcressy: did you enable `ufw` when you installed the server? if so, try turning it off?
<jtcressy> ok, 69 shows up in netstat with udp now
<jtcressy> didnt touch ufw
<mpontillo> jtcressy: ok. well, you could copy the maas-test-enlistment script to another machine to test if it works from somewhere else across the network. if you pass it a hostname or IP address as a parameter, it will query a remote MAAS
<mpontillo> jtcressy: so far you've proved that TFTP is up and running on the MAAS server, but you haven't proven you can talk to it over the network
<jtcressy> working on it. rebooting it for good measure, then going to try tftp from my host system
<jtcressy> tftp works from my host system
<jtcressy> *and* this is to the IP that the commissionable nodes are supposed to be talking to
<jtcressy> I just don't understand why '.191' is completely ignored from tftp requests, when '.1' is answered for tftp requests.
<jtcressy> Ok, i'm noticing one thing. I filtered my wireshark for just tftp packets to compare it directly. When running tftp from my host machine, it initially talks to the maas server on port 64
<jtcressy> but the node keeps trying port 69
<jtcressy> the node also trys port 74
<jtcressy> oh, forget what I said. I was reading the wrong field
<jtcressy> both of them are reading port 69
<jtcressy> mpontillo: I see another discrepancy: My host is requesting type "netascii" while the node is requesting type "octet"
<jtcressy> so, netascii works and octet does not
<mpontillo> jtcressy: netascii vs. octet shouldn't matter; MAAS will always return the same response regardless.
<mpontillo> jtcressy: when you say .191 is ignored and .1 is answered, what do you mean?
<jtcressy> <network address>.1 i.e "192.168.1.1"
<jtcressy> supposedly, there is a hosts.allow file somewhere on the ubuntu server but i don't know where it is
<jtcressy> mpontillo: ran tcpdump on the maas controller for port 69 and watched the node request pxelinux.0 and the maas controller just never responds https://pastebin.com/rQ08vDvq
<mpontillo> jtcressy: weird, and yet when you use the script (or something like `curl -s`?) it replies?
<jtcressy> yep
<mpontillo> jtcressy: is the MAC seen by the PXE address known to MAAS? you might check /var/log/maas/*.log for any clues
<jtcressy> I just ran tftp 172.16.207.2, then get pxelinux.0 from my macbook and it also works
<jtcressy> i'll check the maas log. the mac address is known to maas
<mpontillo> jtcressy: is 172.16.207.2 configured on ens38?
<jtcressy> yes
<jtcressy> 172.16.207.1 is my macbook
<jtcressy> and 172.16.207.119 is the node, and the node got this IP from the maas server via dhcp
<mpontillo> jtcressy: what is the output of `ip r g 172.16.207.191` on the MAAS server?
<jtcressy> 172.16.207.191 dev ens38  src 172.16.207.2      cache
<jtcressy> neither /var/log/maas/maas.log or ''/rackd.log say anything when I reboot my node and do pxe again
<mpontillo> jtcressy: anything unusual in regiond.log that corresponds?
<jtcressy> Nope just a bunch of HTTP 200 logs
<mpontillo> jtcressy: if you run the tcpdump while one of the working nodes on that network requests the file, how does the output differ? I know tftp switches ports for the data transfer, so it's not clear to me if the 'port 69' filter would catch everything
<jtcressy> No, tcpdump does not catch whether or not tftp actually works, I just used it to verify that the maas server was receiving it from the network
<jtcressy> what DOES verify when tftp work, is when i see about 200 packets flow across the network that I can see via wireshark
<jtcressy> What I need to know is if the tftp server that maas runs ever discriminates. This is the only thing I can think of, and I cant find ANY tftp logs at all
<jtcressy> mpontillo: Found this, reading through it... https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1465000
<mpontillo> jtcressy: it doesn't discriminate with regard to the boot loader, but it does return a custom pxelinux.cfg depending on which node booted
<jtcressy> but it fails to even send pxelinux.0 so that can't be it.
<mpontillo> jtcressy: that was why I asked about interface configuration and routing; setups with the same subnet configured on more than one interface could cause this type of issue
<jtcressy> But that's exactly what I don't have. ens33 has 172.16.97.145/24 and ens28 has 172.16.207.2/24. They are completely different networks
<jtcressy> ens38*
<mpontillo> jtcressy: what version of MAAS are you running?
<jtcressy> 2.3
<jtcressy> MAAS version: 2.3.0 (6434-gd354690-0ubuntu1~16.04.1)
<roaksoax> what it would be interesting to see is what the virtual network in esxi is doing
<roaksoax> also, jtcressy can you connect to the tftp server?
<roaksoax> manually ?
<roaksoax> and get files from it?
<roaksoax> from the internal vmware network ?
<roaksoax> also, are there anu other dhcp servers in the vlan ?
<jtcressy> roaksoax: Sorry, i'm back. Yes, i can contact tftp via the virtual network using my host machine. maas is the only machine giving out dhcp on the lan.
#maas 2018-02-14
<hallyn> using ppa:maas/stable on xenial, doing createadmin, the first time it failed due to proxy to fetch ssh keys, so i do it again, then it fails with an error message about fetching duplicate keys
<hallyn> which is fine if it's the last thing, but not fine if it's skipping some other setup as a result
<hallyn> (and it doesn't tell me)
 * hallyn looks around for a no_proxy setting
<mpontillo> hallyn: don't worry, fetching the keys comes last ;-)
<zeestrat> Hey folks, is it possible to migrate from a deb install of a region/rack controller to a snap install? Didn't see anything in the docs about this. I guess the db will be the hard part.
<BlackDex> zeestrat: maybe dump the database, and try to import in into the snapped environment. But i don't know if that is possibl
<BlackDex> e
<roaksoax> zeestrat: i wouldn't move the DB inside the snap
<roaksoax> zeestrat: i would use external db and maas from the snaps
<roaksoax> zeestrat: that way you, if in the future you decide to grow multiple regions (HA)
<roaksoax> you are not constrained by having the DB inside a single snap
<zeestrat> roaksoax: Thanks. That sounds like a good approach.
<BlackDex> roaksoax: That is nice indeed. Normally if you install maas it installs the database it self and configures it self. But is this different for the snap?
<roaksoax> BlackDex: the snap follows hte ssame principles as in the package
<roaksoax> BlackDex: the sanp you tell it how you want to configure it
<roaksoax> BlackDex: the same way you can do in MAAS installed by the packages, or as you can do in the snap, is forward it to a external DB
<BlackDex> ah oke :)
<BlackDex> something to tryout in the future :)
<BlackDex> good to know
<tych0> hey guys, i'm getting https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pzj8ycBrXc/
<tych0> is there a way i can find out what the actual issue is? is it ECONNREFUSED, or a self signed cert or something?
<mup> Bug #1748875 opened: Unable to deploy Bionic on bare-metals with MaaS 2.3.0 <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <cloud-images:Invalid> <MAAS:Fix Committed by andreserl> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged by andreserl> <maas-images:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748875>
<mup> Bug #1748875 changed: Unable to deploy Bionic on bare-metals with MaaS 2.3.0 <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <cloud-images:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid by andreserl> <maas-images:Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748875>
<roaksoax> tych0: that seems that there would be no rack controllers that can power on a machine
<roaksoax> tych0: e.g. it cannot directly reach it
<roaksoax> tych0: /win 4
<roaksoax> err
<tych0> roaksoax: ok, but what does that mean? is it ECONNREFUSED? or dns doesn't resolve?
<tych0> i can wget the url from the rack controller and i see output i expect
<tych0> so i'm not sure what's idfferent from maas' environment
<roaksoax> tych0: what power type is it ?
<tych0> UCS manager
<roaksoax> tych0: could be that there's a bug with the ucs manager power type. Are you using IP or DNS ?
<tych0> IP
<tych0> it's also possible that i have it pointed at the wrong rest API
<tych0> but i don't know how to tell really
<roaksoax> tych0: if you are using ssl, then yes, since we dont support ssl for power params
<tych0> ah, so i need a http:// url?
<tych0> this box gives a 301 to the https:// url :(
<roaksoax> tych0: yeah http:// url indeed
<tych0> ok, so if it enforces https with a redirect, i'm screwed?
<hallyn> ugh
<hallyn> is it all simple scripts, can it be easily hacked around/
<mup> Bug # changed: 1585841, 1642916, 1702527, 1713771, 1729555, 1730626, 1730751, 1730991, 1733923, 1734347, 1735840, 1738478, 1741574, 1741915, 1742137, 1743005, 1744802
<tych0> roaksoax: so i just set up an ssl stripping proxy to try and use maas
<tych0> and got,
<tych0> Error:__init__() missing 4 required positional arguments: 'code', 'msg', 'hdrs', and 'fp'
<tych0> i'm trying to find a full stack trace, but no luck so far
<roaksoax> tych0: honestly i wouldn't know at this point, as last time we worked with one of those was a while ago and we dont have one in CI
<roaksoax> tych0: maybe ucs has updated their API whjich is causing the breakage ?
<tych0> ah, ok
<tych0> i guess if it's not in CI then it's probably not going to work :)
<tych0> roaksoax: ok, cool, thanks!
<hallyn> ok but surely
<hallyn> surely there is a way to get more detailed logs about where the %$%$% it's failing
<hallyn> tych0: are you able to tell whether it manages to connect to the CIMC and start sending msgs?
<hallyn> (i suppsoe maybe tcpdump is the way to go here)
<hallyn> (if maas doesn't want to help)
<tych0> mitmproxy tells you
<hallyn> ah
<hallyn> ok so the connection is going through, but it fails while talking?
<hallyn> so mitmproxy should be able to dump the text of the conversation right?
<tych0> no, it's not going through
<roaksoax> tych0: are you pointing maas to their xml api endpoint ?
<tych0> (but i can see other connections, for example if i use https, maas will complain about a self signed cert)
<tych0> roaksoax: well, i'm pointing it to my ssl stripping proxy, which forwards the request with https on to the actual XML api
<roaksoax> tych0: right, but for example, looking at the code I see that we add 'nuova' to the URL
<tych0> oh, you guys add that?
<roaksoax> tych0: yeah
<tych0> i've added it in my url
<roaksoax>         self.api_url = urllib.parse.urljoin(self.url, 'nuova')
<tych0> i'll remove it and check
<hallyn> lol
<tych0> yeah, same erorr about __init__() missing 4 required positional arguments: 'code', 'msg', 'hdrs', and 'fp'
<hallyn> oh - so is that error being passed by the cimc/ucs back to maas?
<hallyn> if so then (a) i guess i see and (b) all is lost
<tych0> no
<tych0> i think the error is in maas before it ever tries to talk to the cimc
<tych0> oh, whee
<tych0> got them to talk, now i get
<tych0> XML PARSING ERROR: The XML API method configResolveClass, has unrecognized child element(s) in the xml request.
<roaksoax> tych0: that seems to me that the xml api could have changed since first enabled
<tych0> yeah, that error definitely seems like it
<tych0> <configResolveClass classId: "computeItem" cookie="1518620578/db1728c5-652d-152d-8003-e8a41a735d00"><inFilter><eq class="computeItem" property="uuid"
<tych0> value="2F5D552B-6BD5-4E2D-9B8B-E707032096FA"/></inFilter></configResolveClass>
<tych0> is the thing that it doesn't like parsing.
<tych0> oh, no, sorry
<tych0> that's the request, derp.
<tych0> <error cookie="" response="yes" errorCode="ERR-xml-parse-error" invocationResult="594" errorDescr="XML PARSING ERROR: The XML API method configResolveClass, has unrecognized child
<tych0> element(s) in the xml request. " />
<tych0> the error is from the cimc itself
<tych0> it doesn't like the request maas is sending, i guess?
#maas 2018-02-15
<roaksoax> tych0: i'd file a bug and provide the version you are using. But otherwise i woudln't really know. I have not touched a UCS in a long time
<tych0> roaksoax: ok, will do. we might send a patch in the future, but right now we have some other stuff to deal with
<tych0> thanks for your help
<mup> Bug #1739262 changed: [2.4, snap] Snap fails to build in bionic due to "file paths in common" between parts <MAAS:Invalid by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739262>
<hallyn> roaksoax: so to use manual provisioning, i hit 'commission' and then what, immediately reboot the node?
<roaksoax> hallyn: yes, you need to manually turn on/reboot the machine
<xygnal> roaksoax:  if i restore prod database to a bare metal system to test,  do i need to change anything in the DB?
<roaksoax> xygnal: you shouldn't need to. https://docs.maas.io/2.3/en/manage-backup
<roaksoax> xygnal: but maas-regiond.conf should be able to log into the db
<mup> Bug #1749757 opened: [2.4] Spurious errors on machine configuration page for libvirt machines <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749757>
<hallyn> roaksoax: yes, my question is really how do i know when i should reboot it.  it doesn't tell me to in 'even'ts after i say 'commision',
<hallyn> and when i did it last night after hitting 'comissions' i didn't get any further events.
<hallyn> do i need to time it somehow?
<roaksoax> hallyn: so manual power type just basically means that you will turn on the machines. so when you hit "commission" you need to turn on your machine and make sure it can/will pxe boot off MAAS
<roaksoax> hallyn: only then is when you will see events of the machine pxe booting
<hallyn> ok - so while it may seem obvious to you, it would be helpful i think, when someone hits commision on a manual node, to pop up an event saying "pelase reboot the system"
<hallyn> so after that first reboot, it should ask me if i need to do anything?
<roaksoax> hallyn: sure, could you please file a bug for that ?
<hallyn> will do thx
<hallyn> well no i won't do until i have a mouse or a real browser where i don't have to tab through hundreds of links to get to 'report a bug' i guess
<mup> Bug #1674959 changed: [UI] Close Add Pod button is redundant on pods page <pod> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Fix Released by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674959>
<mup> Bug #1749782 opened: [2.4] Machine incorrectly shows "Locked" after failed commissioning <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749782>
<hallyn> roaksoax: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1749794
<hallyn> trying it out now
<mup> Bug #1749794 opened: help a manual user out <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749794>
<catbus> Hi I followed the MAAS KVM pod tutorial to create the virsh pod on maas itself. I composed three machines, they don't show up on maas web ui, but they are listed as shut off in the virsh. I am on MAAS 2.3. is this a known issue?
<hallyn> Node commissioning failure - 'cloudinit' running modules for config :(
<yosefrow__> catbus, I connected MAAS Pod to KVM, setup a bridge interface for virsh, and added VMs one at a time, set them to PXE boot first, and booted them. MAAS was able to  commission them like any other machine
<yosefrow__> this was in version 2.2
<yosefrow__> maas was able to connect to my virsh and detect the status of all machines
<yosefrow__> i think if the virsh is on the same node as MAAS, you need to set the address to qemu:///system
<catbus> yosefrow__: I thought when I compose them via maas web ui, they will be automatically commissioned, so I expect maas to take care of the part of creating vm, setting it to pxe boot.
<yosefrow__> catbus, I didnt use this feature. But MAAS had no problem automatically creating machines for me when juju requested them
<yosefrow__> catbus, try this command: sudo -u maas virsh -c qemu:///system list --all
<yosefrow__> what do you get?
<catbus> it lists three machines in shutoff state.
<yosefrow__> hmmm
<yosefrow__> and they dont show up in the ui >>
<catbus> they are set to pxe boot.
<yosefrow__> did you click the pod section ?
<catbus> no they don't.
<yosefrow__> or are you looking in the main node section
<catbus> yes I look at the pod section. it says 0 composed machines.
<yosefrow__> did you try restarting the maas service?
<catbus> ah, the image is still being imported. nm. let me wait till it's done and I will try again.
<catbus> yosefrow__: all services are running fine, so unless there is any information that suggests something wrong with any of the services, I'd have them not touched.
<yosefrow__> catbus, fair enough
<yosefrow__> catbus, I was just curious if maas had been restarted since the time you added the pod
<catbus> No, it's just freshly built.
<yosefrow__> ok, well I'm out of idea for now then
<yosefrow__> I hope you figure it out
<yosefrow__> I'll be watching to see what the solution is
<yosefrow__> there are probably many people here with far more experience than me in MAAS
<hallyn> roaksoax: so a bunch of commisioning steps go fine, but then it says 'failed commisioning' with the only failed event being 'Node commissioning failure - 'cloudinit' running modules for config'
<hallyn> If that doesn't ring a bell for you then i'll just say f it and wipe maas and setup a *)$&%)($*%)( pxe server
<roaksoax> hallyn: all commissioning & testing scripts pass ?
<roaksoax> hallyn: that would normally mean that something failed at the end of cloud-init processing and told maas about it
<roaksoax> hallyn: check /var/log/maas/rsyslog/<machine0-name>/<date>/messages
<roaksoax> and see if you can see the issue there?
<hallyn> checking,
<hallyn> Feb 15 12:45:40 atom-lab-10 cloud-init[2067]: FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'ipmitool'
<roaksoax> hallyn: so that probably means that it cannot access the ubuntu archives to download software
<roaksoax> or whatever archive its configured
<hallyn> hm,
<hallyn> yeah it looks like it's having a bitch of a time getting out to the real world.
<hallyn> it seems to know about the proxy to use,
<hallyn> i'd like to set a specific ip address (that may be needed) but apparently it has to be commissioned first.
<hallyn> that's idiotic
<roaksoax> hallyn: not at all, commissioning is hardware discovery/network/interface discovery/etc
<roaksoax> once the machine has been commissioned
<roaksoax> it can be used for other purposes, like deployment
<roaksoax> if the machine commissions, you are saying its ready for prime time
<roaksoax> if it doesn't then there's a problem
<hallyn> hm?  no i'm saying i think the switch may enforce a specific ip address for the host
<hallyn> but if that were the case it couldn't be reporting back the hardware list, so no
<hallyn> i'm at a loss
<hallyn> when the os comes up for commisioning, can i log in?
<hallyn> user ubuntu password something?
<hallyn> just wanna browse the network config
<hallyn> roaksoax: ignorant question: are the power mgmt api calls done by scripts?  can i edit them live?
<roaksoax> hallyn: yes you can, there's an option where you can enable SSH and will import your ssh key and prevent it from powering off
<roaksoax> hallyn: and no, they are python code
<hallyn> roaksoax: good enough :)
<hallyn> where are they?
<hallyn> i should have said 'interpreted', not 'shell' :)
<roaksoax> hallyn: /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/provisioningserver/drivers/power/
<hallyn> roaksoax: thanks
<hallyn> so,
<hallyn> i changed the reserved dhcp range (made it smaller), now things aren't getting dhcp offers
<hallyn> known bug or did i do it wrong?
<mup> Bug #1749812 opened: [2.4, UI] Device Discovery page needs fixing <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged by ya-bo-ng> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749812>
<roaksoax> hallyn: is dhcpd running ?
<hallyn> yeah - the table was full :(
<hallyn> roaksoax: thanks, it looks like it needs to straighten a few things out, i'll try again once that's done.
#maas 2018-02-16
<mup> Bug #1749851 opened: [2.4, UI] Machine card always shows status is locked <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749851>
<mup> Bug #1749863 opened: [2.4, UI, vanilla] Events page is broken, doesn't show "view full history" events <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749863>
<mup> Bug #1749867 opened: [2.4, UI, vanilla] Cannot delete a repository <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749867>
<hallyn> roaksoax: ok no i don't understand - looking at https://askubuntu.com/questions/942412/how-do-you-statically-asign-an-ip-to-a-commissioned-machine-in-maas - that only works if a node is alredy commissioned.
<hallyn> so if i need to commission a node which for physical switch reasons must be a specific ip address, how do i go about it?
<hallyn> simple enough with dnsmasq.conf, but how do i do it with maas?
<mup> Bug # opened: 1749870, 1749871, 1749872, 1749874
<hallyn> huh, maybe i just mark it broken
<hallyn> not "classy", but might work
<roaksoax> hallyn: machines in the commissioning environment DHCP from maas
<roaksoax> so they will always get a random ip
<roaksoax> from the dynamic range
<roaksoax> ,achines you deploy
<roaksoax> dont get a ip from the dynamic range
<hallyn> roaksoax: but that's not sensible is it?  if i have a particular machien in a particular spot, and i 'add' it through the interface and add its macaddr,
<hallyn> then it makes perfect sense to let me say "that macaddr must have tha tip address"
<hallyn> and indeed you do require the macaddr before commissioning
<roaksoax> hallyn: when you initially register a machine, while you may have a mac address, we don't know where that machine will dhcp from
<roaksoax> hallyn: it will dhcp from the dynamic range
<roaksoax> becuase it will dhcp from where ever it finds a dhcp server
<roaksoax> if you configure your dhcp server to give that machine an ip statically, siure you can do that
<roaksoax> but that's not a supported path in MAAS
<roaksoax> hallyn: that said, if you want to overwrite that behavior, you can create a DHCP snippet
<roaksoax> Settings -> DHCP snippet
<roaksoax> and you can add your mapped entry against the mac address
<roaksoax> maybe you can also do it via the api, e.g. say that X interface should have Y IP address, but not sure how whether that would work, or how it would interact with a deployment
<roaksoax> hallyn: and ip addresses used during commissioning
<roaksoax> hallyn: are re-usable
<roaksoax> and can be thrown away
<roaksoax> hallyn: maybe this will help you with how maas manages ranges: http://spectrum42.com/posts/ip-ranges-in-maas/
<roaksoax> hallyn: and oyu can see dhcp snippets here: https://docs.maas.io/2.3/en/installconfig-network-dhcp#dhcp-snippets
<mup> Bug #1749877 opened: [2.4, UI, vanilla] Locked machine changes no longer visible <regression> <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749877>
<mup> Bug #1749962 opened: [2.4] Cannot allocate memory when DescribePowerTypes happen <performance> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749962>
<hallyn> roaksoax: thanks
<mup> Bug #1749979 opened: [2.4] UpdateNodePowerState RPC calls causes "Must be one of the node's interfaces." <performance> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749979>
<hallyn> so i can hopefully do a dhcp snippet with a group/host entryto do what i need
<hallyn> so i wonder if i do that do i leave the ip address that i reserve in the snippet for a host in the dhcp range?  or not?
<mup> Bug #1749851 changed: [2.4, UI] Machine card always shows status is locked <regression> <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749851>
<mup> Bug #1750007 opened: [2.4, UI] Script result page needs fixing <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged by ya-bo-ng> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750007>
<roaksoax> 5 of 36,543 ￼ ￼
<roaksoax>  5 of 36,543 ￼ ￼
<roaksoax>  wtf
<mup> Bug #1750015 opened:  [2.4, UI] Logs tab is missing <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged by ya-bo-ng> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750015>
<mup> Bug #1750020 opened: [2.4, UI] Custom scripts overlap on the settings page <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged by ya-bo-ng> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750020>
<mup> Bug #1750015 changed:  [2.4, UI] Logs tab is missing <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged by ya-bo-ng> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750015>
<mup> Bug #1750020 changed: [2.4, UI] Custom scripts overlap on the settings page <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750020>
<mup> Bug #1750015 opened:  [2.4, UI] Logs tab is missing <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged by ya-bo-ng> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750015>
<mup> Bug #1750020 opened: [2.4, UI] Custom scripts overlap on the settings page <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750020>
<blizzow> I'm running maas 2.3.0 on ubuntu 16.04. I'm trying to convert my machines to boot over UEFI. When I set a new server to boot off UEFI, it gets a PXE boot image from my maas server and gets to just a grub prompt.
<blizzow> Anyone here know if I'm missing something major to get a server booting off MAAS with UEFI?
<doug00> Hello, does anyone have any information on how to pxe boot ppcle machines with MAAS?
<roaksoax> blizzow: are you using secure boot ?
<roaksoax> doug00: by ppcle you bean ppc64el ?
<roaksoax> doug00: and these actual power 8 physical systems ?
<doug00> yeah
<doug00> we have some power8 machines i'd like to put into maas
<roaksoax> doug00: well, you should only need to import the ppc64el images and that should be it really
<doug00> hmmm I have the images in there but when I tried to pxe boot the server it said something about a pxe error
<doug00> should there be a ppc64el pxe loader on the maas server?
<roaksoax> doug00: console logs would be helpful. maybe an issue with the firmware version? We CI ppc64el and works just fine
<roaksoax> doug00: when you download the image, and the image gets downloaded into the rack
<roaksoax> doug00: it will download everything you need
<roaksoax> including bootloaders for petitboot to work
<doug00> hmmm ok, maybe i just need to change the pxe binary in the ppc server. Its pointing to pxelinux.0 which looks like a x86 binary
<roaksoax> doug00: petitboot should be booting "bootppc64.bin"
<doug00> ok cool
<doug00> i'll try that
<roaksoax> from MAAS' dhcp:
<doug00> thanks!
<roaksoax> } elsif option arch = 00:0C {
<roaksoax>     # open-firmware_ppc64el
<roaksoax>     filename "bootppc64.bin";
<roaksoax> doug00: if it is an LPAR, it would boot pxelinux.0
<roaksoax> } elsif option arch = 00:0C {
<roaksoax>     # open-firmware_ppc64el
<roaksoax>     filename "bootppc64.bin";
<roaksoax> } elsif option arch = 00:0E {
<roaksoax>     # powernv
<roaksoax>     filename "pxelinux.0";
<roaksoax>     option path-prefix "ppc64el/";
<roaksoax> sorry for the paste :)
<blizzow> roaksoax: I dont' think so.
<doug00> haha no worries
<roaksoax> blizzow: AFAIK, there's a bug in grub with secure boot enabled, which would cause it to go into grub's prompt
<roaksoax> blizzow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1711203
<blizzow> hmm. how would I tell if I'm using secureboot?
<roaksoax> blizzow: depends on the firmware really. the only i have access right now are NUC's and they have an option to enable/disable secure boot
<blizzow> roaksoax: My node doesn't even make it to enlisting...
<doug00> roaksoax: i see powernv in there as well that points to pxelinux.0
<doug00> if option arch = 00:0E {     # powernv     filename "pxelinux.0";     option path-prefix "ppc64el/";
<doug00> i'm guessing that is why my servers are getting pxelinux.0 instead of the bootppc64.bin
<doug00> how do I know what option my server is sending?
<doug00> yeah, it looks like my machines are sending the arch = 00:0E and getting powernv portion
<doug00> roaksoax: its interesting, your dhcpd conf is in an different order than mine, did you modify it?
<doug00> so far nothing has helped with the pxe booting of the power8 server
<doug00> i keep getting the following error in syslog "Feb 16 16:35:54 maas sh[1484]: #011builtins.AttributeError: 'Port' object has no attribute 'socket'"
<roaksoax> doug00: nope, mine is just maas created one
<roaksoax> doug00: that is not a issue that will affect you
<roaksoax> doug00: that socket thing
<doug00> hmmm
<roaksoax> doug00: and if your machine is an LPAR inside power8, the dhcp client will send 00:0E in the client architecture code. if it is deploying ontop of the full system, it should send 00:0C
<roaksoax> if it is not doing that
<roaksoax> that would be a firmware issue
<doug00> i thought i was deploying ontop of the full system but it keeps sending 00:0E
<roaksoax> then it is probably an LPAR
<roaksoax> unless there's a bug in their firmware
<doug00> the firmware is from Mar 10 2016 so possibly
<roaksoax> wuld have to check which firmware we are using
<blizzow> Is it possible to boot and use RAID1 for the primary and boot partitions with UEFI?
<TJ-> blizzow: Yes
<blizzow> Hrm, when I commission a new machine running UEFI, MAAS automagically creates a 536.9MB fat32 partition mounted at /boot/efi. If I delete that and create two partitions and make a raid1 then format it fat32 and mount it at boot/efi, then create a second 200GB raid1, it just boots to grub and doesn't get past it.
<blizzow> What would the proper way be to set up RAID1 for both boot and OS?
#maas 2018-02-17
<mup> Bug #1750092 opened:  [2.4, UI] Reenable broken Javascript tests <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750092>
<mup> Bug #1649626 changed: Failed deployment on Proliant DL 380 Gen9 <curtin:Expired> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649626>
<mup> Bug #1750160 opened: No warning is given when attempting to run hardware tests on Live Production nodes <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750160>
#maas 2018-02-18
<erjimenez> Hello All, I am trying to understand the import of the ssh keys on a new maas installation.  Can I import/upload ssh keys from an existing server and then login via a newly deployed node with ssh ubuntu@<new_node>
#maas 2020-02-10
<mup> Bug #1833468 changed: MAAS does not check if NIC supports hardware timestamping and unconditionally configures chrony with 'hwtimestamp *' <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833468>
<mup> Bug #1862655 opened: LVM thin provisioning <sts> <MAAS:New for bjornt> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862655>
<mup> Bug #1862678 opened: MAAS files to start image download, can't "Continue" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862678>
<mup> Bug #1862680 opened: restore networking configuration results in error "Expecting value: line 1 column 1 (char 0)" <cdo-qa> <cdo-release-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862680>
<mup> Bug #1862680 changed: restore networking configuration results in error "Expecting value: line 1 column 1 (char 0)" <cdo-qa> <cdo-release-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862680>
<mup> Bug #1862680 opened: restore networking configuration results in error "Expecting value: line 1 column 1 (char 0)" <cdo-qa> <cdo-release-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862680>
<admcleod> coreycb: so tempest requires tox 3.1.1, is that in any of the cloud repos?
<admcleod> coreycb: or pip only?
<admcleod> oops, w/w
#maas 2020-02-11
<mup> Bug #1862735 opened: [MAAS]  Ubuntu 18.04 GA deployment is failing in MAAS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862735>
<mup> Bug #1862735 changed: [MAAS]  Ubuntu 18.04 GA deployment is failing in MAAS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862735>
<mup> Bug #1862735 opened: [MAAS]  Ubuntu 18.04 GA deployment is failing in MAAS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862735>
<mup> Bug #1862735 changed: [MAAS]  Ubuntu 18.04 GA deployment is failing in MAAS <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862735>
<mup> Bug #1862735 opened: [MAAS]  Ubuntu 18.04 GA deployment is failing in MAAS <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862735>
<mup> Bug #1862856 opened: In maas, `ubuntu-distro-info --lts` should be the default release to deploy <champagne> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862856>
#maas 2020-02-13
<tosaraja> What's the easiest way to duplicate my storage settings of one machine to 30 machines? I don't want to walk through all 30 machines again in the GUI to change how they are partitioned
<tosaraja> If i simply read the block device settings from one and write to the other, all the serial numbers etc on the disks will be wrong...even if i could write them via the maas-cli
<tosaraja> or should i change the layout of the default layout somewhere and then tell every machine to use the default layout?
<mup> Bug #1863081 opened: MAAS UI using up 100% CPU, Maximum call stack size exceeded <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863081>
<mup> Bug #1863081 changed: MAAS UI using up 100% CPU, Maximum call stack size exceeded <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863081>
<mup> Bug #1863081 opened: MAAS UI using up 100% CPU, Maximum call stack size exceeded <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863081>
<mup> Bug #1863134 opened: System stuck in Deploying for days <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863134>
<mup> Bug #1863166 opened: 0203_interface_node_name_duplicates_delete.py raises an exception with unattached Interface <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863166>
<mup> Bug #1863166 changed: 0203_interface_node_name_duplicates_delete.py raises an exception with unattached Interface <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863166>
<mup> Bug #1863166 opened: 0203_interface_node_name_duplicates_delete.py raises an exception with unattached Interface <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863166>
#maas 2020-02-14
<mup> Bug #1857468 changed: Unable to set Apt config parameter during maas-enlisting-node phase <cloud-init:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857468>
<mup> Bug #1857468 opened: Unable to set Apt config parameter during maas-enlisting-node phase <cloud-init:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857468>
<mup> Bug #1857468 changed: Unable to set Apt config parameter during maas-enlisting-node phase <cloud-init:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857468>
<mup> Bug #1856751 changed: API create_bond with multiple parents in array not accepted <cpe-onsite> <field-high> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1856751>
<mup> Bug #1857468 opened: Unable to set apt_preferences(5) parameter during maas-enlisting-node phase <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857468>
<mup> Bug #1860388 changed: MAAS fails clean install www-data user does not exist due to nginx requirement <cpe-onsite> <field-medium> <papercut> <MAAS:Invalid> <nginx (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860388>
<mup> Bug #1860388 opened: MAAS fails clean install www-data user does not exist due to nginx requirement <cpe-onsite> <field-medium> <papercut> <MAAS:Invalid> <nginx (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860388>
<mup> Bug #1860388 changed: MAAS fails clean install www-data user does not exist due to nginx requirement <cpe-onsite> <field-medium> <papercut> <MAAS:Invalid> <nginx (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860388>
<mup> Bug #1860383 changed: MAAS does not check if #includedir is missing from /etc/sudoers <cpe-onsite> <field-medium> <papercut> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860383>
<mup> Bug #1863323 opened: [2.7.0] MAAS did not detect any storage devices during commissioning <tests> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863323>
<mup> Bug #1863323 changed: [2.7.0] MAAS did not detect any storage devices during commissioning <tests> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863323>
<mup> Bug #1860383 opened: MAAS does not check if #includedir is missing from /etc/sudoers <cpe-onsite> <field-medium> <papercut> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860383>
<mup> Bug #1860383 changed: MAAS does not check if #includedir is missing from /etc/sudoers <cpe-onsite> <field-medium> <papercut> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860383>
<mup> Bug #1863323 opened: [2.7.0] MAAS did not detect any storage devices during commissioning <tests> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863323>
<mup> Bug #1863357 opened: pods could be created with maxmem > mem <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863357>
<mup> Bug #1863357 changed: pods could be created with maxmem > mem <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863357>
<mup> Bug #1863357 opened: pods could be created with maxmem > mem <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863357>
#maas 2020-02-15
<mup> Bug #1863395 opened: [bug] 2.6.2 Unable to change power type to manual via UI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863395>
#maas 2020-02-16
<mup> Bug #1863499 opened: MAAS CentOs 7 deploy fails when interface set to DHCP <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863499>
<mup> Bug #1863499 changed: MAAS CentOs 7 deploy fails when interface set to DHCP <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863499>
<mup> Bug #1863499 opened: MAAS CentOs 7 deploy fails when interface set to DHCP <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863499>
